# consiglio su tradimento



## Old maxxim (23 Agosto 2008)

ciao sono maxx 38 anni.
dopo 16 anni 10 di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito.
la storia dura da poco perche è un collega che è da 2 mesi che lavora con lei.
lei diceva che era solo un rapporto di amicizia ma poi mi ha confessato di esserci stata a letto una volta....?!?!??!?!
io ci posso anche credere pero rimangono le decine di telefonate fatte tra loro. abbiamo una bimba di tre anni e quando le ho detto che stavo andando via di casa lei mi ha supplicato di rimanere e che avrebbe troncato ogni relazione con il tipo.e cosi ha fatto almeno davanti a me. mi ha promesso che non gli rivolgera piu la parola, e che lo ha fatto perche ultimamente tra noi le cose non andavano e aveva trovato una spalla su cui piangere.
adesso si dice pronta a ricominciare............ma io no.....
non so se poi con il tempo riuscero a dimenticare.......
adesso sono a casa ma viviamo da separati in casa. con continui rinvii della mia partenza da casa....
aiutoooooo, quacuno ci è passato.?????????


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Agosto 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao sono maxx 38 anni.
> dopo 16 anni 10 di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito.
> la storia dura da poco perche è un collega che è da 2 mesi che lavora con lei.
> lei diceva che era solo un rapporto di amicizia ma poi mi ha confessato di esserci stata a letto una volta....?!?!??!?!
> ...



Benvenuto.
Io ci sono passato.
Tua moglie deve cambiare lavoro, altrimenti continuerà a lasciare l'amante altre 4 o 5 volte.
È normale che tu non sia pronto a ricominciare, ci vuole parecchio tempo per digerire una cosa così.
Lo hai scoperto tu o te l'ha detto lei?
Coraggio.


----------



## Old Zuzù (24 Agosto 2008)

..... e che lo ha fatto perche ultimamente tra noi le cose non andavano.....
...hai idea a cosa si riferiva?
sarebbe utile conoscere le due versioni, la sua e la tua....


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Io ci sono passato.
> Tua moglie deve cambiare lavoro, altrimenti continuerà a lasciare l'amante altre 4 o 5 volte.
> È normale che tu non sia pronto a ricominciare, ci vuole parecchio tempo per digerire una cosa così.
> ...


io ho scoperto dei messaggi inviati ad un numero di telefono poi ho fatto chiamare quel numero da lei e dall altra parte e apparsa una voce amichevole che chideva se andava tutto bene, alla fine di fronte all evidenza mi ha detto che era una persona con cui lei si confidava nei momenti difficili, ma che poi e andata a finire che un giorno sonoo finiti insieme, secondo lei è un amico con cui ha fatto lo sbaglio, ma che adesso vuole solo me ed è pronta a tutto, come sta facendo adesso, a me sembra sincera perche non voleva che io andassi via di cas.
io vorrei dargli una chanche, ed ho fatto chiamare il tizio dicendogli che ormai era finita e tutto doveva tornare come prima.
rimangono comunque le oltre 60 telefonate fatte in un mese secondo lei dovute al fatto che lei aveva bisogno di una persona con cui parlare visto che con me ormai si parlava poco.
per via del mio lavoro che mi porta via un sacco di tempo.
sono confuso e per il momento rimango a casa, vorrei che il tempo cancellasse tutto, ma se non sara' cosi non so proprio se ce la faro' a rimanrere a casa. lei mi ha assicurato dietro sua confessione che c è stata una sola volta per un attimo di debolezza........
attendo notizie e conforto, grazie.


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

Zuzù ha detto:


> ..... e che lo ha fatto perche ultimamente tra noi le cose non andavano.....
> ...hai idea a cosa si riferiva?
> sarebbe utile conoscere le due versioni, la sua e la tua....


vedi, le cose non andavano per il fatto che io esco di casa alle 7,30 e rientro alle 20,30.....nella pausa pranzo di 2 ore che ho vado dalla bimba a casa di mia suocera, a volte mia moglie quando fa il pomeriggio rientra a casa alle 21,30.ed è cosi da anni quindi puo capitare che alcune sere non hai voglia di esternare i problemi quotididiani con la famiglia e quindi piuttosto che parlare di problemi preferivamo stare quel poco tempo insieme magari a guardare la tv per una mezzoretta prima di andare a dormire......
riguardo al sesso sono sempre io che ho preso l iniziativa, ma ormai ci sono abituato perche è cosi' da quando siamo fidanzati cioe dal 1992.
lei dice che l ho ha fatto perche si sentiva sola, ed aveva voglia di parlare con qualcuno, ma poi si è trovata in una situaione di debolezza e ci è cascata.........
adesso vorrei non aver mai letto quei messaggi......forse è meglio non sapere....... o no...........??????? di certo se non me fossi accorto subito chissa' dove si sarebbe andato a finire..........
ciaooo


----------



## Verena67 (24 Agosto 2008)

Caro Maxxim,

mi dispiace per quel che ti è accaduto, ma mi sembra tu veda ancora gli alberi anziché la foresta, come si suol dire.

Innanzitutto, prima di andar via di casa: calma e gesso. Vuoi distruggere la famiglia? Un attimo, dai...una sbandata in 16 anni di rapporto ci puo' stare, è capitato a lei, poteva capitare a te.

Del resto, tu vivi fuori casa tutto il tempo, ok il tempo a pranzo passato dalla bimba...ma l'intimità con tua moglie è andata a ramengo!!!!

Cosa pensi sia la vita di coppia, un deserto emotivo dove ciascuno esegue gli ordini ed è di corvée?!

In questo pastrocchio ci sono caduta anch'io: tre anni fa, prima che dal nulla risorgesse il primo amore (ma le cose nella vita non sono mai casuali...) io e mio marito eravamo perfette macchine da guerra familiari. Turni, bambini, scuola, nuoto, lavoro, cene familiari. Mooolto raramente coppia.

Per cui prima di intestardirti a contare gli sms e le telefonate, fatti un bell'esamone di coscienza. Se lei vuole stare con te è un bel segno, vuol dire che non è del tutto "disamorata" (le donne tendono a lasciare il marito molto piu' facilmente di quanto gli uomini facciano con le mogli...)!

Fatevelo insieme l'esamone di coscienza, va!

Anche misurando lavori, impegni, e quant'altro, e renderli - se possibile - piu' a misura di "coppia"! La vostra famiglia vale questo ed altro!!

AUGURI!!!


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caro Maxxim,
> 
> mi dispiace per quel che ti è accaduto, ma mi sembra tu veda ancora gli alberi anziché la foresta, come si suol dire.
> 
> ...


grazie verena67, forse è proprio cosi' una chanche si puo dare....ci sto provando....ma la ferita è ancora aperta è passata solo una settimana dalla " confessione" e il cuore mi duole.
poteva succedere anche a me......è vero......ed era accaduto ma quando ho visto che l amicizia diventava qualcosa in piu, con una commessa  mia vicina di negozio mi sono tirato indietro....e ti dico che lei era stata molto chiara su cosa voleva.........
è vero anche che siamo robot ormai, facciamo tutto per il lavoro sperando che quei soldi che porti a casa a fine mese ti rendano felici, ma poi ti rendi conto nonn hai neanche il tempo per spenderli.pero servono, sopratutto se vivi in una grande citta come roma.
mia moglie la vedo sincera, veramente ha tanta voglia di ricominciare io ci vado un po' piu cauto, spero che il tempo cancelli.....lo spero non mi va di buttare alla aria 16 anni, pero' il rancora ancora cova dentro di me.....
se ci siete passati, si puo dimenticare??????


----------



## Verena67 (24 Agosto 2008)

si!

ma ci va sforzo da parte di entrambi!!!

Dai, impegnatevi, sento che siete una bella coppia!!!


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si!
> 
> ma ci va sforzo da parte di entrambi!!!
> 
> Dai, impegnatevi, sento che siete una bella coppia!!!


e vero, siamo una bella coppia. e ce lo dicono in molti.
pensi che la vendetta con un tradimento mi aiuti a stare meglio???
io non vorrei, pero' a volte ci penso.........
speriamo che il tempo cancelli, intanto oggi usciamo e portiamo la bimba alle giostre, poi lei da domani ricomincia il lavoro io da martedi, spero solo che resisto perche adesso il punto debole sono io, lei mi sembra convinta nel ricominciare......grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Agosto 2008)

Non fare la cazzata di tradirla.

Accumuli sporcizia in un salotto, quello di tua figlia e della tua famiglia, che deve essere pulito!

Prendete invece insieme la ramazza, e rendetelo splendente!!


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Agosto 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> grazie verena67, forse è proprio cosi' una chanche si puo dare....ci sto provando....ma la ferita è ancora aperta è passata solo una settimana dalla " confessione" e il cuore mi duole.
> poteva succedere anche a me......è vero......ed era accaduto ma quando ho visto che l amicizia diventava qualcosa in piu, con una commessa  mia vicina di negozio mi sono tirato indietro....e ti dico che lei era stata molto chiara su cosa voleva.........
> è vero anche che siamo robot ormai, facciamo tutto per il lavoro sperando che quei soldi che porti a casa a fine mese ti rendano felici, ma poi ti rendi conto nonn hai neanche il tempo per spenderli.pero servono, sopratutto se vivi in una grande citta come roma.
> mia moglie la vedo sincera, veramente ha tanta voglia di ricominciare io ci vado un po' piu cauto, spero che il tempo cancelli.....lo spero non mi va di buttare alla aria 16 anni, pero' il rancora ancora cova dentro di me.....
> se ci siete passati, si puo dimenticare??????



Si, ci sono passato.
Dimenticare nel senso di farlo sparire dai ricordi, è chiaro che questo non è possibile.
Puoi elaborare e perdonare in modo che il suo ricordo non ti faccia più soffrire.
Non è una cosa tanto rapida, devono maturare i tempi.
In questo thread racconto la mia esperienza di perdono.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=5122 

Anch'io lavoravo troppo.
Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
Alla fine gli errori si pagano quasi sempre.
Anche se il lavoro attuale di tua moglie è importante, dille di lasciarlo e di trovarne un altro.
Non ricadere nello stesso errore.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

ciao giobbe putrtroppo non è facile farle lasciare un lavoro del genere, sopratutto da lato economico, lo so che poi le cose si sistemano ma se poi le cose vanno bene , magari quel lavoro ci permettera' di trovare una felicita maggiore, sperando invece in un trasferimento del tizio, se le cose si sistemeraranno è perche avro' fiducia in lei,e non ci sara' bisogno di farle cambiare lavoro, perche è lei che mi ha chiesto di ricominciare e non penso che abbbia voglia di ritrovarsi nei casini.......
tanto se poi lo fara' lo verro' a sapere....e dopo non ci saranno piu proroghe, anzi avro' la conferma che non avro' perso niente.
tanto se lascia il lavoro e se lei vuole se ne trova un altro con i nuovi colleghi che faccio..........???e allora la prendo come una sbandata temporanea come lei ha detto.......
quello che chiedo adesso e' di dimenticare se possibile  nel piu breve tempo possibile....perche se non riusciro a farlo, sara' dura andare avanti.
io ce la metto tuttta, lei la vedo convinta,,,,,speriamo.............bene..........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao giobbe putrtroppo non è facile farle lasciare un lavoro del genere, sopratutto da lato economico, lo so che poi le cose si sistemano ma se poi le cose vanno bene , magari quel lavoro ci permettera' di trovare una felicita maggiore, sperando invece in un trasferimento del tizio, se le cose si sistemeraranno è perche avro' fiducia in lei,e non ci sara' bisogno di farle cambiare lavoro, perche è lei che mi ha chiesto di ricominciare e non penso che abbbia voglia di ritrovarsi nei casini.......
> tanto se poi lo fara' lo verro' a sapere....e dopo non ci saranno piu proroghe, anzi avro' la conferma che non avro' perso niente.
> tanto se lascia il lavoro e se lei vuole se ne trova un altro con i nuovi colleghi che faccio..........???e allora la prendo come una sbandata temporanea come lei ha detto.......
> quello che chiedo adesso e' di dimenticare se possibile nel piu breve tempo possibile....perche se non riusciro a farlo, sara' dura andare avanti.
> io ce la metto tuttta, lei la vedo convinta,,,,,speriamo.............bene..........


Non sempre è possibile cambiare lavoro...e a volte è pure inutile se non c'è buona fede e volontà di chhiudere.
Quello che credo sia necessario è trovare insieme dei passi da compiere (entrambi) e degli impegni da prendere attraverso fatti concreti per ricostruire un nuovo rapporto.
Quello che io credo sia impossibile è ricominciare come prima, come se il tradimento potesse essere chiuso in una parentesi, quasi si fosse trattato di una settimana in una beauty farm.
Il rapporto va ricostruito guardandosi con occhi nuovi.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Agosto 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao giobbe putrtroppo non è facile farle lasciare un lavoro del genere, sopratutto da lato economico, lo so che poi le cose si sistemano ma se poi le cose vanno bene , magari quel lavoro ci permettera' di trovare una felicita maggiore, sperando invece in un trasferimento del tizio, se le cose si sistemeraranno è perche avro' fiducia in lei,e non ci sara' bisogno di farle cambiare lavoro, perche è lei che mi ha chiesto di ricominciare e non penso che abbbia voglia di ritrovarsi nei casini.......
> tanto se poi lo fara' lo verro' a sapere....e dopo non ci saranno piu proroghe, anzi avro' la conferma che non avro' perso niente.
> tanto se lascia il lavoro e se lei vuole se ne trova un altro con i nuovi colleghi che faccio..........???e allora la prendo come una sbandata temporanea come lei ha detto.......
> quello che chiedo adesso e' di dimenticare se possibile  nel piu breve tempo possibile....perche se non riusciro a farlo, sara' dura andare avanti.
> io ce la metto tuttta, lei la vedo convinta,,,,,speriamo.............bene..........



Capisco le tue ragioni e ti auguro che tutto vada per il meglio.
Ma fossi in te, le farei cambiare lavoro.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sempre è possibile cambiare lavoro...e a volte è pure inutile se non c'è buona fede e volontà di chhiudere.
> Quello che credo sia necessario è trovare insieme dei passi da compiere (entrambi) e degli impegni da prendere attraverso fatti concreti per ricostruire un nuovo rapporto.
> Quello che io credo sia impossibile è ricominciare come prima, come se il tradimento potesse essere chiuso in una parentesi, quasi si fosse trattato di una settimana in una beauty farm.
> Il rapporto va ricostruito guardandosi con occhi nuovi.





giobbe ha detto:


> Capisco le tue ragioni e ti auguro che tutto vada per il meglio.
> Ma fossi in te, le farei cambiare lavoro.


Concordo con Verena, il cambiar lavoro è sterile se davvero non si rimuove il motivo a monte....

Maxx dice che lei pare sinceramente intenzionata...ma il lavoro si deve fare in due...

Non basta cercar di allontanare il pensiero (cosa assai difficile per quel che si capisce di maxx) ma cercar di ricostruire sull'aver aperto gli occhi, sul fatto che non si deve dar mai per scontata la moglie (o il marito) sul fatto che siam esseri umani, deboli e fallaci, sul fatto che è proprio quella donna ( o uomo) ANCHE con quei limiti che comunque si vuole al proprio fianco...

Solo nell'accettazione dell'errore, non con la sua rimozione forzata, si può trovare una vera base di ripartenza...


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (24 Agosto 2008)

Se l'hai vistA VERAMENTE pentita beh allora una possibilità dagliela!!! però falla sentire importante e stalle vicino più che puoi!!!!


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Agosto 2008)

grazie ragazzi, oggi pomeriggio siamo stati insieme al parco con la bimba, e anche se il mio stato d animo era pessimo, ho cercato di dimenticare.e sono stato tranquillo.
le promesse fatte,e i suoi occhi mi sono parsi sinceri e pentiti, e la promessa di chiudere ogni rapporto con il tizio la voglio prendere per buona......dice che ha troppa paura di perdermi, e lei sta ricominciando a starmi piu attaccata che mai, ho visto un cambiamento nel suo atteggiamento....anche perche gli ho detto che deve essere lei adesso a farmi dimenticare e io ppronto a cogliere quei momenti.
spero che le cose vadano per il meglio, un altro passo falso e non so come andra' a finire.
la voglia c e da entrambi. purtroppo per me la ferita è troppo fresca per buttarmi a pesce.....pero' voglio fidarmi e vedere come va'.........grazie a tutti
ogni consiglio,parere o esperienza passata è sempre ben accetta
grazie ancora


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2008)

*maxxim*



maxxim ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi, oggi pomeriggio siamo stati insieme al parco con la bimba, e anche se il mio stato d animo era pessimo, ho cercato di dimenticare.e sono stato tranquillo.
> le promesse fatte,e i suoi occhi mi sono parsi sinceri e pentiti, e la promessa di chiudere ogni rapporto con il tizio la voglio prendere per buona......dice che ha troppa paura di perdermi, e lei sta ricominciando a starmi piu attaccata che mai, ho visto un cambiamento nel suo atteggiamento....anche perche gli ho detto che deve essere lei adesso a farmi dimenticare e io ppronto a cogliere quei momenti.
> spero che le cose vadano per il meglio, un altro passo falso e non so come andra' a finire.
> la voglia c e da entrambi. purtroppo per me la ferita è troppo fresca per buttarmi a pesce.....pero' voglio fidarmi e vedere come va'.........grazie a tutti
> ...


Cerchiamo di intenderci....  puoi perdonare, offritre una chance ma dimenticare é impossibile per il fatto che la mente umana ha un suo archivio dati... e quelli restano!
Il vero problema, come hai ben detto, é che ora sei a botta calda e difficilmente puoi fare un'analisi distaccata anche delle eventuali tue colpe. Direi che la cosa migliore sia temporeggiare, mettere lei alla prova della dimostrazione della buona volontà e, naturalmente, pretendere che il lavoro di "ripulitura" delle incrostazioni di coppia lo facciate "in coppia".  Tu per il lavoro che ti assorbe fino ad appartarla, lei perché prima del tradimento c'era il dialogo e poteva farti presente le sue esigenze di coppia inevase. L'attenzione va posta anche nel suo essere "attaccata più che mai" dopo il fattaccio.... questo atteggiamento non deve durare qualche settimana o mese, ma perdurare....
Siete giovani e con una figlia piccola.... il modo e la pena per tentare ci sono... tocca a voi.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Sì però... dai... che aveva bisogno di qualcuno con cui parlare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ragazze... per favore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







'giorno


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2008)

Lupe', ma tu lo sai cosa vuol dire essere una macchina da guerra con figli, nonni, suoceri, mutui, etc.?

L'hai vissuta quest'esperienza? Alienante come poche, sia per gli uomini che per le donne...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Verè... lo sai bene... io certi giorni già ce n'ho una dose di Napo e i pelosi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi che sia alienante non lo dubito affatto.

Se mi immedesimo... penso che quello che cercherei è qualche ora di adolescenza, di spensieratezza.

Infatti mi invaghisco del collega e ci trombo.

Se sentissi un viscerale bisogno di parlare e condividere penso che cercherei un'amica, un forum, un prete, una setta... non so...


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .
> 
> Se sentissi un viscerale bisogno di parlare e condividere penso che cercherei un'amica, un forum, un prete, una setta... non so...


 
Escluderei il prete che poi mi parla di inferno e paradiso e aggiungerei un amico...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Escluderei il prete che poi mi parla di inferno e paradiso e aggiungerei un amico...


Emme!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cacchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... grazie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che dici... va bene se mettiamo _Se sentissi un viscerale bisogno di parlare e condividere penso che cercherei un'amica/o, un forum, un prete, una setta... non so..._ 
oppure dici che lo dobbiamo specificare proprio...
_Se sentissi un viscerale bisogno di parlare e condividere penso che cercherei un'amica, un amico, un forum, un prete, una setta... non so.._

Però la setta_...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..._ Emmeka!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dicci la verità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a te, che setta t'ha preso?

Gli avventisti del settimo trip?
I bambini di Lewis Carroll?
I testimoni di Woodstock?

Bella lì...


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Emme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















   niente trip, niente bambini, niente testimoni... I'm waiting for, esiste la setta?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> niente trip, niente bambini, niente testimoni... I'm waiting for, esiste la setta?


Ma basta chiedere... te ne fondiamo una là per là...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque dai, un pò di rispetto che c'è gente che soffre....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Emme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Mi sposi?


----------



## Iris (25 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lupe', ma tu lo sai cosa vuol dire essere una macchina da guerra con figli, nonni, suoceri, mutui, etc.?
> 
> L'hai vissuta quest'esperienza? Alienante come poche, sia per gli uomini che per le donne...


 
Vissuta. E' per questo che mi chiedo come si fa a trovare il tempo per l'amante.
Devo essere io male organizzata!!!


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma basta chiedere... te ne fondiamo una là per là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E già, tutte anime in pena... No no niente setta, preferisco gli amici...


----------



## Iris (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sposi?


Che cazzare che siete!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vissuta. E' per questo che mi chiedo come si fa a trovare il tempo per l'amante.
> Devo essere io male organizzata!!!


Pensa che organizzate quelle che si trovano l'amante durante l'allattamento...


----------



## Iris (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa che organizzate quelle che si trovano l'amante durante l'allattamento...


 
Quanto sei meschina...il latte non va sprecato...c'ha tanti anticorpi !!!!
C'è chi dona gli organi? Embè c'è chi pure dona le tette!!! E tutto il resto.
E' una forma di volontariato.


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanto sei meschina...il latte non va sprecato...c'ha tanti anticorpi !!!!
> C'è chi dona gli organi? Embè c'è chi pure dona le tette!!! E tutto il resto.
> E' una forma di volontariato.


Uè che cattive... comunque allattamento a parte, ma nei primi mesi gli ormoni non dovrebbero calare? Ovvero non avere voglia di... 

ps oltre a notti insonni occhiaie e peso forma da ritrovare che insomma, non è tanto un bel vedere no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanto sei meschina...il latte non va sprecato...c'ha tanti anticorpi !!!!
> C'è chi dona gli organi? Embè c'è chi pure dona le tette!!! E tutto il resto.
> E' una forma di volontariato.


Poi l'attività...fisica aiuta a riprendere il peso forma ...e rafforza l'autostima.


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Poi l'attività...fisica aiuta a riprendere il peso forma* ...e rafforza l'autostima.


Quello assolutamente sì. E rende la pelle splendida...


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2008)

*???*



Iris ha detto:


> Quanto sei meschina...il latte non va sprecato...c'ha tanti anticorpi !!!!
> C'è chi dona gli organi? Embè c'è chi pure dona le tette!!! E tutto il resto.
> E' una forma di volontariato.


Altro che aiuti umanitari.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sposi?


Tu considera che ti prenderesti in casa un Napo e due gatti...


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vissuta. E' per questo che mi chiedo come si fa a trovare il tempo per l'amante.
> Devo essere io male organizzata!!!


Ma è per quello che se lo trovano in ufficio eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... per ottimizzare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu considera che ti prenderesti in casa un Napo e due gatti...


Beh il Napo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...i gatti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ci penso un attimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma è per quello che se lo trovano in ufficio eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che per congiunzioni astrali hanno incontrato solo allora l'anima gemella?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh il Napo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'anvedi 'sta stronza!


----------



## Iris (25 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma è per quello che se lo trovano in ufficio eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero.
Ma ti farei vedere chi circola nel mio ufficio. Ti ucciderebbe gli ormoni...ti indurrebbe alla pace dei sensi.

La cosa che mi fa rosicare è solo una: qui dentro non è scopabile niente. Altrimenti non sarei qui a cazzeggiare con voi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma ti farei vedere chi circola nel mio ufficio. Ti ucciderebbe gli ormoni...ti indurrebbe alla pace dei sensi.
> 
> La cosa che mi fa rosicare è solo una: qui dentro non è scopabile niente. Altrimenti non sarei qui a cazzeggiare con voi


Conosco una (però single!) che si era fatta pressoché tutto l'ufficio (a una gita aziendale anche due contemporaneamente) escluso uno dell'archivio (stanza in cui nessuno entrava per via dell'odore dell'archivista) e un tizio che dopo qualche anno ha cominciato ad andare al lavoro con sandaletti d'oro.... eppure gli impiegati li avevo visti...


----------



## Iris (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosco una (però single!) che si era fatta pressoché tutto l'ufficio (a una gita aziendale anche due contemporaneamente) escluso uno dell'archivio (stanza in cui nessuno entrava per via dell'odore dell'archivista) e un tizio che dopo qualche anno ha cominciato ad andare al lavoro con sandaletti d'oro.... eppure gli impiegati li avevo visti...


Sarà stata una sonnambula.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosco una (però single!) che si era fatta pressoché tutto l'ufficio (a una gita aziendale anche due contemporaneamente) escluso uno dell'archivio (stanza in cui nessuno entrava per via dell'odore dell'archivista) e un tizio che dopo qualche anno ha cominciato ad andare al lavoro con sandaletti d'oro.... eppure gli impiegati li avevo visti...


ma il lavoro non ne risente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarà stata una sonnambula.


Non so ...però in effetti era molto miope...e si teneva nel cassetto la foto del collega prima che cominciasse a portare i sandaletti e ogni tanto la guardava con rimpianto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma il lavoro non ne risente?


Ma fuori dall'orario di lavoro!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Agosto 2008)

*Era lei...*



Iris ha detto:


> Sarà stata una sonnambula.


Fiordigiaggiolo?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosco una (però single!) che si era fatta pressoché tutto l'ufficio (a una gita aziendale anche due contemporaneamente) escluso uno dell'archivio (stanza in cui nessuno entrava per via dell'odore dell'archivista) e un tizio che dopo qualche anno ha cominciato ad andare al lavoro con sandaletti d'oro.... eppure gli impiegati li avevo visti...


Ma dove lavori, a Dallas?


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma fuori dall'orario di lavoro!!


però certo che così sei più incentivata ad andare in ufficio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Comunque era per dire che dipende dai gusti ...


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (27 Agosto 2008)

Ditemi per favore dove lavorate... beate voi.... e ditemi anche chi è quell'animo d'oro che fa così tanto del bene da tr+***** quelle che allattano!!!! Lo vogliio  conoscere!!!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Agosto 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ditemi per favore dove lavorate... beate voi.... e ditemi anche chi è quell'animo d'oro che fa così tanto del bene da tr+***** quelle che allattano!!!! Lo vogliio conoscere!!!


mah, veramente in ufficio da me........ hai presente il deserto? Però brutto!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, veramente in ufficio da me........ hai presente il deserto? Però brutto!


...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...


invidiosa?!?!?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ditemi per favore dove lavorate... beate voi.... e ditemi anche chi è quell'animo d'oro che fa così tanto del bene da tr+***** quelle che allattano!!!! Lo vogliio conoscere!!!


Ce n'è ce n'è....e anche senza animo di metallo prezioso!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Agosto 2008)

da me come vi ho già detto ci sono i ...pulloverini!


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (27 Agosto 2008)

non l'ho capita.... cosa sono i pulloverini???


Verena67 ha detto:


> da me come vi ho già detto ci sono i ...pulloverini!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> non l'ho capita.... cosa sono i pulloverini???


Impiegati pubblici un po' grigi e poco eccitanti.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Non solo pubblici. Quei ragazzi (di solito abbastanza giovani...ma ormai ce ne sono anche di 40 - 50enni) puliti, un po' grigi, con il pulloverino, insomma.

Bacio!


----------



## Old maxxim (28 Agosto 2008)

ciao ragazzi, e' passato qualche giorno ormai, e posso tirare le prime somme.
le cose vanno avanti con molto rilento.
io sto ancora a casa e cerco di ricucire un rapporto.
mia moglie sta li, dice di voler ricominciare, ma la vedo immobile.
per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe chiedermi scusa ogni 5 minuti, secondo me.......
si parla molto. e piu si parla e piu escono problemi..........sempre con la promessa di ricominciare......
io ci provo.....
il mio dolore è fortisssimo ancora.......
ci vorra' del tempo.......
le cause che hanno portato a questo secondo mia moglie sono state la scrsa comunicabilita', l indifferenza..???? boh e la mancanza di complicita'......doppio boh......dico cosi perche era sempre lei quella che si andava a mettere adormire alle10,00 e mi lasciava solo sul divano a vedere la tv.
abbiamo rifatto l amore...giusto? sbagliato?
sono stato io rabbioso e lei fredda.......pero' alla fine abbiamo concordato che è stato bello.
ciao a tutti.
ps quanto tempo ci vorra' per cancellare quello che porto dentro???
io penso che una dimenticato o almeno ofuscato quello che lei ha fatto si possa riprendere uan vita normale....
ciaooo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Importantissimo fare l'amore in fase di "ricucitura". Di solito riesce anche bene!


Tempo? Qualche mese/anno. Mettiti comodo.


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Importantissimo fare l'amore in fase di "ricucitura". Di solito riesce anche bene!
> 
> 
> Tempo? Qualche mese/anno. Mettiti comodo.


 
si è la miglior cosa da fare


----------



## Old maxxim (28 Agosto 2008)

allora mi metto comodo e aspetto......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 grazie per il momento, vi terro' aggornati


Zyp ha detto:


> si è la miglior cosa da fare


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

se  senti ancora rabbia dovresti trovare il modo di farla venire fuori.
inutile fingere di aver perdonato e voler ricominciare se si desiderano solo scuse....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se senti ancora rabbia dovresti trovare il modo di farla venire fuori.
> *inutile fingere di aver perdonato e voler ricominciare se si desiderano solo scuse*....


...che poi non son sufficenti a quanto pare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				maxxim ha detto:
			
		

> mia moglie sta li, dice di voler ricominciare, ma la vedo immobile.
> *per quello che ha fatto dovrebbe chiedermi scusa ogni 5 minuti, secondo me.......*
> si parla molto. e piu si parla e piu escono problemi..........sempre con la promessa di ricominciare......


Bene che escano i problemi...credi che se non ce ne fossero stati davvero sarebbe successo ugualmente?

Quanto cerchi realmente di vedere tua moglie "dentro"? Quali sono le sue VERE aspettative dal vostro rapporto (oltre alla famigliola felice) e dalla vita? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo sai? Glielo hai chiesto? te lo ha detto questo?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

e aggiungo: ti ha detto cosa l'ha portata dove è arrivata? cosa le mancava? come vedeva te in quel periodo?
O seppellite tutto sotto la sabbia?


----------



## Old maxxim (28 Agosto 2008)

quello che le mancava era il dialogo e la complicita', sicuramente dopo tanti anni queste cose si erano affievolite. a me non mi vedeva piu come marito ma soltanto come un buon padre.si sentiva sola e soffocata e per questo al lavoro era triste cosi' ha trovato questo tizio che l ascoltava e poi è successo il fattaccio a dir suo 1 sola volta , e posso anche crederci perche la cosa durava da poco piu di un mese e conoscendo i turni di mia moglie io ci credo.una delle cose che mi ha dato piu fastidio oltre al tradimento durato 10 minuti in macchina è stato il fatto delle numerose  telefonate confessate da mia moglie al tizio, per aver conforto sul suo periodo no.
adesso sto cercando il dialogo e la sera passiamo anche 1-2 ore a parlare degli errori commessi e come poter ricominciare alla grande......
ma serve tempo io sono distrutto moralmente perche non pensavo che si arrivasse a questo e lei per quello che ha fatto, perche ha capito che tutto quello che ha fatto non ha risolto il problema di fondo, ma anzi lo ha accentuato.
e adesso servira piu tempo per rimettere insieme i pezzi di due persone con il morale a terra, ma che come sembra ne vogliono venire fuori.
ciao a tutti e grazie.


Grande82 ha detto:


> e aggiungo: ti ha detto cosa l'ha portata dove è arrivata? cosa le mancava? come vedeva te in quel periodo?
> O seppellite tutto sotto la sabbia?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

consiglietto: anzichè parlare degli errori alla sera parlate della giornata trascorsa e di cosa non andava e di cosa vi è piaciuto (nel lavoro, nelle amicizie, in palestra, tra voi); poi trovate tempo al di là dei figli, uscite tutte vostre, cene o fine settimana. E infine coccolatevi. Perchè il tradito spesso pensa che essendo dell'altro la colpa egli debba rimediare, ma io credo che se non si cerca di riprovarci in due non ci si riuscirà mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> quello che le mancava era il dialogo e la complicita', sicuramente dopo tanti anni queste cose si erano affievolite. a me non mi vedeva piu come marito ma soltanto come un buon padre.si sentiva sola e soffocata e per questo al lavoro era triste cosi' ha trovato questo tizio che l ascoltava e poi è successo il fattaccio a dir suo 1 sola volta , e posso anche crederci perche la cosa durava da poco piu di un mese e conoscendo i turni di mia moglie io ci credo.una delle cose che mi ha dato piu fastidio oltre al tradimento durato 10 minuti in macchina è stato il fatto delle numerose telefonate confessate da mia moglie al tizio, per aver conforto sul suo periodo no.
> adesso sto cercando il dialogo e la sera passiamo anche 1-2 ore a parlare degli errori commessi e come poter ricominciare alla grande......
> ma serve tempo io sono distrutto moralmente perche non pensavo che si arrivasse a questo e lei per quello che ha fatto, perche ha capito che tutto quello che ha fatto non ha risolto il problema di fondo, ma anzi lo ha accentuato.
> e adesso servira piu tempo per rimettere insieme i pezzi di due persone con il morale a terra, ma che come sembra ne vogliono venire fuori.
> ciao a tutti e grazie.


Anche quello che tu vuoi e quello che mancava a te però deve venire fuori.
E dovete ricostruire una cosa nuova più alta e sincera.
Come dice Mari' o come raccontano Verena o bastardo dentro un rapporto migliore che non porti più a cercare scorciatoie consigliate dal ...lupo.


----------



## Old maxxim (1 Settembre 2008)

ormai è passato qualche giorno dal fattaccio, e io e mia moglie siamo sul viale del recupero.....ma.......cè qualcosa che non va almeno in me...........
mia moglie si dice pentita ed ha chiuso i rapporti anche di amicizia con il tipo, quel che  è rimasto tra loro è solo rapporto di lavoro, lei si dice convinta a recuperare e lo sta facendo standomi vicino. ma io a sentire lei sono troppo freddo, per lei la cosa è ormai acqua passata e vuole cancellare in fretta, anzi a sentire lei la gia dimenticata e li considera 10 minuti di follia tra 2 persone.
io invece ci penso continuamente e non riesco ad essere quello di prima, a tratti dice lei, mi rivede come prima, a volte sono freddo e distaccato.
devo dire che ce la stiamo mettendo tutta, chiaccherate serali che finiscono ad ore improbabili, e questo a me fa' stare bene, l imtimita' che fa' bene a tutti e due, sembra tutto ok .
ma io ancora non riesco ad essere me stesso, a stare tranquillo. ho dei momenti di totali eclissi  e quando lei si avvicina a volte tendo a mandarle via, lei se ne accorge aspetta in po' e poi si riavvicina e cerca il contatto e lo trova.......sto' andando a fasi alterne....momenti si' momenti no........
chi ci è passato è normale????? si stabilizzera' tutto ?????? quanto tempo??? la cosa per me si fa' pesante e lei è decisa ad aspettarmi.
lo so' che è dura e che dipende da noi...........ma ho dentro un peso che ancora non riesco togliere.....
ciao a tutti e grazie
maxx


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2008)

Penso un lungo periodo di "convalescenza" sia necessario...!


----------



## Old maxxim (1 Settembre 2008)

grazie verdena, le tue parole mi confortano, la convalescenza penso che la sto passando ,speriamo sia il piu breve possibile.
ciaooooo


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2008)

La Verdena non è un'erba velenosa!??!

VE - RE - NAAA!!!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2008)

se non butti fuori tutto difficilmente guarirai....
hai detto a lei e soprattutto a te stesso cosa ti ha fatto più male del tradimento? cosa ti aspetteresti lei facesse? in cosa pensi (se pensi) di aver mancato tu?


----------



## Old Angel (1 Settembre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ditemi per favore dove lavorate... beate voi.... e ditemi anche chi è quell'animo d'oro che fa così tanto del bene da tr+***** quelle che allattano!!!! Lo vogliio  conoscere!!!


Ti basta il numero di cell o vuoi anche indirizzo di casa?


----------



## Old Angel (1 Settembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, e' passato qualche giorno ormai, e posso tirare le prime somme.
> le cose vanno avanti con molto rilento.
> io sto ancora a casa e cerco di ricucire un rapporto.
> mia moglie sta li, dice di voler ricominciare, ma la vedo immobile.
> ...


Statisticamente circa 2 anni


----------



## Old maxxim (1 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La Verdena non è un'erba velenosa!??!
> 
> VE - RE - NAAA!!!


mi è scappata la D di troppo chiedo scusa, spero che non smetterai di darmi consigli


----------



## Old maxxim (1 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Statisticamente circa 2 anni


...azz..... pensavo un po meno........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vuol dire che berro per dimenticare prima.............
ops sono astemio.......
non c e speranza speriamo bene.....
grazie


----------



## Pocahontas (1 Settembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ..dico cosi perche era sempre lei quella che si *andava a mettere adormire alle10,00 e mi lasciava solo sul divano a vedere la tv.*


e tu perchè non la seguivi? è il solito punto di vista egocentrico. una non può essere stanca? non può pensare lei, vado a letto, e quello invece di seguirmi se ne sta sul divano a guardare la tv?
eh insomma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> e tu perchè non la seguivi? è il solito punto di vista egocentrico. una non può essere stanca? non può pensare lei, vado a letto, e quello invece di seguirmi se ne sta sul divano a guardare la tv?
> eh insomma


Perché uno/a che va a letto presto per dormire ...dorme e non lascia spazio per coccole e tantomeno sesso e se l'altro/a non ha sonno a letto cosa ci va fare? A rigirarsi e disturbare il partner che dorme?


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché uno/a che va a letto presto per dormire ...dorme e non lascia spazio per coccole e tantomeno sesso e se l'altro/a non ha sonno a letto cosa ci va fare? A rigirarsi e disturbare il partner che dorme?


Non intendevo invitare lui a dormire al fianco di lei. Intendevo seguirla a letto e "flirtare" un pò, parlare, farla sentire desiderata...non si fanno più queste cose quando si è sposati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non intendevo invitare lui a dormire al fianco di lei. Intendevo seguirla a letto e "flirtare" un pò, parlare, farla sentire desiderata...non si fanno più queste cose quando si è sposati?


Se uno/a vuol dormire ...ha sonno... il tempo per sesso o coccole è un altro.
Temo che ci siano schiere di giovani cresciuti a film e telefilm che hanno un'idea irrealistica della convivenza quotidiana.
Magari, anche se serena, considerano fallimentare e squallida l'esperienza dei genitori o la immaginano sempre come i momenti piacevoli e si trovano disorientati e impreparati di fronte alla realtà che si trovano a vivere, soprattutto dopo la nascita dei figli.


----------



## Old maxxim (3 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> e tu perchè non la seguivi? è il solito punto di vista egocentrico. una non può essere stanca? non può pensare lei, vado a letto, e quello invece di seguirmi se ne sta sul divano a guardare la tv?
> eh insomma


perche lei portava la bimba a dormire e poi rimaneva di la' anche se io gli dicevo poi di tornare, non solo per il sesso ma anche per non stare da solo.
lei invece si andava a mettere sul letto e poi gira gira si addormentava anche lei.
comunque le cose non vanno male, parlando escono fuori tante cose a cui prima non davi peso, come questa. mia moglie adesso messa a letto la bimba, anche se sono le 23 e lei il giorno dopo deve alzarsi presto torna sempre anche se solo per il bacio della buonanotte,o per una  sigaretta insieme e vi posso dire che per me e tanto. stiamo affrontando la cosa seriamente, vediamo e speriamo bene.
non mi va' di buttare 16 anni(che poi sono stati splendidi), per 10 minui di pura follia.
ciaooooooo


----------



## Grande82 (3 Settembre 2008)

lei perchè ti ha tradito, te lo ha detto?


----------



## Old maxxim (24 Settembre 2008)

aggiornamento.
ormai è passato un po' di tempo.......
adesso anche se praticamente viviamo quasi da separati in casa, dormiamo nello stesso letto.
lei è fredda, distaccata, dice che si è rotto qualcosa, che vuole andare via.
per colpa del mio carattere, dalla mancanza di attenzioni, dello scarso aiuto in casa che davo. e che l ha portata a fare quello che ha fatto.
 adesso mi assicura che con questa persona non ci parla neanche piu, che è successo una sola volta e non accadra' piu.
pero non se la sente di ricominciare da capo, dopo una litigata fatta qualche sera fa'.
io da quella sera sono cambiato la aiuto in casa, la coccolo come mai avevo fatto, mi occupo della bambina come ho sempre fatto. lei adesso dice che mi vede come piu come padre che come marito.......
adesso da una settimana circa, dopo la litigata,e le sue minacce di andare via,  io ho cambiato atteggiamento e lei dice che cosi' va bene, ma che non se la sente di ricominciare.........va bene questa convivenza fatta di coccole, parole, frasi gesti che pero' non vengono ricambiati.....ma io aspetto.......che gli passi......
per il resto parliamo, guardiamo la tv insieme,per il sesso aspetto che lei si sblocchiperche dalla famosa litigata dell altra settimana lei si è bloccata.......
in fondo ero consapevole che ci voleva del tempo,ma non pensavo che fosse cosi dura......
sempre che funzioni.........speriamo.....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao sono maxx 38 anni.
> dopo 16 anni 10 di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito.
> la storia dura da poco perche è un collega che è da 2 mesi che lavora con lei.
> lei diceva che era solo un rapporto di amicizia ma poi mi ha confessato di esserci stata a letto una volta....?!?!??!?!
> ...





maxxim ha detto:


> aggiornamento.
> ormai è passato un po' di tempo.......
> adesso anche se praticamente viviamo quasi da separati in casa, dormiamo nello stesso letto.
> lei è fredda, distaccata, dice che si è rotto qualcosa, che vuole andare via.
> ...


quando si dice cornuto e mazziato!!
Ma buttarla fuori di casa finchè non capisce cosa vuole dalla vita, no?! Pare brutto incazzarsi se traditi? Le scuse di tua moglie (sono, ine ffetti solo scuse) vengono dopo una relazione che aveva un solo scopo: chiudere con te. O meglio, lei voleva che vedessi il disagio, pensando che l'avresti cazziata e sarebbe rinato l'amore. Invece ha sbattuto il musetto contro un muro e ora.... che vuole? Andare via? La prossima volta che lo dice falle le valigie... vediamo che fa?


----------



## Old micki (24 Settembre 2008)

A parte l'aggiornamento, sembra la mia storia, con la differenza che io ho dormito per 14 anni!


----------



## Old Becco (24 Settembre 2008)

Sai Maxxim, ho la sensazione che lei non ti voglia più. Scusa se te lo dico così brutalmente ma io ne so qualcosa. Con quella, non riparti più. Chiudi e ricomincia, se ce la fai oppure fai come me : Chiudi e basta.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

micki ha detto:


> A parte l'aggiornamento, sembra la mia storia, con la differenza che io ho dormito per 14 anni!


veramente troppi, consentimelo!!

E' paradossale la tua storia!! Una vera e propria bigamia...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Maxxim...mmm.

Secondo me lei non ha chiuso con l'altro e ti tiene sulla corda perché c'ha delle speranze.
Concordo con Grande, sbatterla fuori!


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Settembre 2008)

Anch'io le direi di andarsene fino a quando non si è chiarita le idee.


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2008)

*maxxim*



maxxim ha detto:


> perche lei portava la bimba a dormire e poi rimaneva di la' anche se io gli dicevo poi di tornare, non solo per il sesso ma anche per non stare da solo.
> lei invece si andava a mettere sul letto e poi gira gira si addormentava anche lei.
> comunque le cose non vanno male, parlando escono fuori tante cose a cui prima non davi peso, come questa. mia moglie adesso messa a letto la bimba, anche se sono le 23 e lei il giorno dopo deve alzarsi presto torna sempre anche se solo per il bacio della buonanotte,o per una sigaretta insieme e vi posso dire che per me e tanto. stiamo affrontando la cosa seriamente, vediamo e speriamo bene.
> non mi va' di buttare 16 anni(che poi sono stati splendidi), per 10 minui di pura follia.
> ciaooooooo


Non sei tu che vuoi buttare, é lei che non ha più voglia di raccogliere i cocci della vostra unione, anche se i cocci li ha fatti lei. E se anche sono stati 10 minuti, valgono anni visto quello che hanno provocato.... un cambiamento radicale del vostro rapporto, e che sia lei a rifiutare il dialogo e la ricostruzione la dice lunga....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

...ma non sono stati 10 minuti, Bruja, vedrai che non mi sbaglio...lei la storia l'ha ancora in pista...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma non sono stati 10 minuti, Bruja, vedrai che non mi sbaglio...lei la storia l'ha ancora in pista...


 
Buondì Verè!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Buondi' a te!


----------



## Old maxxim (25 Settembre 2008)

ciao a tutti, è vero da quello che sembra, la storia potrebbe non essre finita........
ma non ci sono state piu telefonate.......e al lavoro non c e contatto,se non di lavoro......(ho un cugino che lavora da lei....), i turni li conosco e adesso ci sto attento........
quindi il tempo non penso lo abbia.......
poi ci sono le sue promesse che per quello che valgono, sembrano sincere.
a casa sembra ok parliamo e siamo tranquilli , ma dice che porta rancore per me per quello che ha passato...
che la soffocavo e che anche prima del tradimento era pronta ad andare via......
che la trascuravo... e per questo ha cercato conforto......
mi sono detto, allora cambiamo......
facciamo quello che vuole lei.....e il risultato è questo.
un ottima vita da separati in casa con chiaccherate e cene preparate.e le valige pronte......
pero nell intimita' dove lei anche durante la crisi non si era mai tirata indietro,il blocco che ormai dura da una settimana........
io voglio ricominciare per tanti motivi........
la bimba, la famiglia, dimostrarle che fino ad adesso si è sbagliata su di me, e che ha fatto una cazzata, e quello per il quale si sentiva soffocata non ero io ma la vita frenetica che ci circonda.
lei sembra sincera, dice che non c e' nessun altro e se ancora tiene aperta la porta all altro tanto lo scopriro',di certo se vuole andare via ancora , non la fermero', la lascero' andare........ma purtroppo portera' via la bimba.
direi che la perdita di una moglie la posso accettare ma la lontananza di mia figlia che è attacatissima a me sara' dura da mandare giu.
quindi se c e una sola possibilita' che qualcosa si possa ricucire la voglio sfruttare...
non voglio avere il rimpianto di non aver fatto il possibile tra qualche anno.
ciao a tutti e grazie


----------



## Old evergreen (25 Settembre 2008)

be' ti diro'...ti parlo come figlio di separati in casa...ed oggetto del contendere....la pressione ,l'aria che respiri,la tristezza che vedevo in mio padre...mia madre che smontava casa..un inferno! voi siete piu' pacati,ma il groppone che hai dentro..quello nn lo dimentico,
la tristezza,no,credo che a parte il pentimento di lei, tu debba andartene...nn temere che lei poi possa o meno vedersi col tipo,ma una situazione cosi' e' insostenibile, ti smonta, ti sfianca,...senno' una soluzione ci  sarebbe...un viaggio ecco! una seconda luna di miele...tu e lei...a riscoprirvi a ri comprendervi! se lei nn accetta ..allora vai via..finche' nn riprendi il giusto umore ....ritorni a sorridere!


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2008)

*già*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma non sono stati 10 minuti, Bruja, vedrai che non mi sbaglio...lei la storia l'ha ancora in pista...


Questo va messo in conto, ma dato il comportamento direi che il problema é radicato oltre il tradimento.

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma non sono stati 10 minuti, Bruja, vedrai che non mi sbaglio...lei la storia l'ha ancora in pista...


Anche secondo me... ci scommetterei almeno 20 paia di scarpe che e' cosi'


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Una bigamia troppo radicata... forse unico possibile equilibrio per la coppia... le abitudini si sa'... quelle cattive poi non ne parliamo!


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2008)

*Maxxim*

Temo che oggi il lavoro sporco tocchi a me....

Quello che tu non trovi, non é detto che non ci sia, se vuole nascondere ha dimostrato di essere magistrale nel farlo. Esiste la possibilità che sappia di dover dimostrare un periodo di stacco.... quindi non si troverà nulla che sia "trovabile".... e sai che un contatto lo si attua in due minuti e poi lo si fa sparire. Direi che lasciare sospesa la questione al momento convenga...

Invece di portare rancore adesso poteva parlare prima, esporre i suoi disagi e metterti di fronte alla crisi di coppia!!!

Credi che potresti trovare un/a coniuge che non dica che ha tradito perché si sentiva trascurato/a?

Tu non solo puoi, ma se lo senti, devi ricominciare, ma rammenta e tienilo scritto a chiare lettere che nulla saràcome prima, quindi più che un ricominciare é un ricostruire ex novo... e ci saranno novità comunque.
Tutte le cose che tu puoi dirle e che lei può mettere in campo, riguardano il vostro modo precedente di rapportarvi... ed avete sbagliato entrambi, solo che adesso pur avendo la voglia di ricominciare, dovete fare i conti con la scarsa credibilità che avete raggiunto, e dico avete per amore di equità, ma la percentuale di credibilità é ovviamente diversa!!! 

Lei dice che non c'é nessun altro.... ok può essere, ma adesso non si può credere a scatola chiusa, deve dimostrarlo, ed il come sarà un vero problema!! 
Capisco il dolore per l'eventuale allontanamento della figlia se restasse con lei, ma proprio questo tuo dispiacere é un'arma per lei.

Se riuscirai a comporre la questione ti faccio i miei migliori auguri, ma non disperare in nessun altro caspo. Oggi c'é l'affido condiviso e grazie a questa opportunità, la vedrai con una normalità ed una frequenza quasi quotidiana e che comunque concorderai tranquillamente.
E poi, i figli crescono presto ed altrettanto presto hanno voce in capitolo.
Rifletti bene e con calma...stare in coppia dopo un tradimento non é come ci si stava prima e, per quanto si riesca a rimettere felicemente in sesto l'unione, quel segno nel cristallo perfetto dell'unione non lo leva nessuno, bisogna conviverci intelligentemente.
Bruja


----------



## Old maxxim (25 Settembre 2008)

grazie a tutti, lo so la verita' fa male.............e me ne sto rendendo conto.
lo sbaglio è stato di entrambi lei a non dirmi prima dei disagi che aveva e io a non capirlo.
per la storia devo dire che questa persona la conosce solo da 3-4 mesi e se consideriamo il fatto che il tutto è scoppiato piu di un mese fa'. non penso che sia impossibile per lei dimenticare tutto e ricominciare.
si puo fare, secondo me.basta che lei decida di ricominciare come si deve, perche anche io che ho tutta la voglia di farlo ho bisogno di un appoggio.
scusate ma io sono un ottimista e fino a che non vedo il fondo non mi fermo.....
ciao a tutti


----------



## Grande82 (25 Settembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, lo so la verita' fa male.............e me ne sto rendendo conto.
> lo sbaglio è stato di entrambi lei a non dirmi prima dei disagi che aveva e io a non capirlo.
> per la storia devo dire che questa persona la conosce solo da 3-4 mesi e se consideriamo il fatto che il tutto è scoppiato piu di un mese fa'. non penso che sia impossibile per lei dimenticare tutto e ricominciare.
> si puo fare, secondo me_*.basta che lei decida di ricominciare come si deve*_, perche anche io che ho tutta la voglia di farlo ho bisogno di un appoggio.
> ...


 E' lì il nocciolo, no!?!?!?
Se lei non si muove e non decide cosa vuole fare da grande... state al palo! 
Ma sei tu a doverla responsabilizzare! Non puoi venirle incontro e non pretendere nulla! Le dai tempo? Ma tempo di cosa? Se non vede che può perdere tutto in un niente allora...... sarà sempre peggio. Fra voi intendo, senza bisogno di terzi incomodi!
Dille che sei stufo. Urla! Incazzati! Falle capire che deve smettere l'atteggiamneto vittimistico perchè quello tradito sei tu e lei avrebbe dovuto parlare dei suoi diagi con coraggio, perchè il coraggio di farsi la scopata fuori e poi dirtelo l'ha avuto, no? Doveva parlare e urlare se necessario,non l'ha fatto, ora se è indecisa vada fuori a pensare, dunque! E la smette di stare lì come fosse l'offesa!!! Sì, sei disposto a impegnarti ma dall'altra parte ci deve essere impegno doppio se non triplo per dimostrare il pentimento! Quindi si levasse dalle scatole finchè non sente quel  pentimento!


----------



## Old maxxim (13 Novembre 2008)

ok, adesso è passato qualche tempo, e le cose si sono calmate.
piano piano, senza forzature abbiamo ricominciato ad essere una coppia, si parla, si discute, si vive una vita senza dubbio piu di coppia che prima tutto succedesse.
lei è pentita, io l ho perdonata.
ma la tengo sott occhio, in vari modi. non voglio sbagliare ancora.......
per il momento l altro sembra essere sparito....da tabulati telefonici e controlli vari.
l importante adesso è ricominciare. e si è ricomiciato bene sul dialogo che prima mancava, e a letto che non è mai mancato ma che negli ultimi tempi era diventato difficile.
adesso è rimasto l ultimo scoglio, il mio.........io ho potuto anche perdonare, ma dimenticare e molto piu difficile.
a volte ci penso e sto male.penso che tutto poteva accadere ma non quello.........vorrei dimenticare tutto perche adesso sembra tutto cambiato in meglio. me è difficile. lei dice che per lei è acqua passata e non ci pensa piu. ed io...........per il momento non ce la faccio anche se piano piano le cose migliorano,spero che qualche altro mese di soffrenza basti almeno per togliere il dolore. lo so' che dimenticare è impossibile ma almeno soffrire di meno si.
quando sono con lei stiamo tranquilli e tutto va bene. il problema è che quando non so' dove è o magari tarda di 5 minuti il mio pensiero va li'.
spero che passi...........
ciao e grazie a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2008)

*mexxin*

Cerca di convincerti che perdonare é un atto volontario, dimenticare no, puoi appartare i ricordi sgradevoli, ma la nostra mente é un archivio incancellabile... non fa differenza fra ricordi piacevoli o sgradevoli, li ricorda semplicemente. 
Sarà il tempo e la vostra ritrovata armonia e complicità a far sì che tu non abbia a soffermarti su quei momenti spiacevoli.
Piano piano se lei continuerà a mandare segnali positivi, anche le tue perplessità, i tuoi dubbi scemeranno e avrai sempre meno pensieri assillanti.
Intanto buona vita ad entrambi
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ok, adesso è passato qualche tempo, e le cose si sono calmate.
> piano piano, senza forzature abbiamo ricominciato ad essere una coppia, si parla, si discute, si vive una vita senza dubbio piu di coppia che prima tutto succedesse.
> lei è pentita, io l ho perdonata.
> ma la tengo sott occhio, in vari modi. non voglio sbagliare ancora.......
> ...



Ciao Max.. guarda se davvero l'intenzione c'è di riaggiustare le cose da parte di entrambi ce la farete. Cercate di parlare, parlare, parlare.
Lascia che lei ammetta i suoi errori, e fallo anche tu. Confessa le tue paure, lascia che sia lei a confessarti le sue.
E se ce la fate partite insieme per una vacanza, lasciando la bimba con la nonna, zia, o persona fidata.


----------



## Old Becco (13 Novembre 2008)

_adesso è rimasto l ultimo scoglio, il mio.........io ho potuto anche perdonare, ma dimenticare e molto piu difficile._
_a volte ci penso e sto male.penso che tutto poteva accadere ma non quello.........vorrei dimenticare tutto perche adesso sembra tutto cambiato in meglio. me è difficile. lei dice che per lei è acqua passata e non ci pensa piu. ed io...........per il momento non ce la faccio anche se piano piano le cose migliorano,spero che qualche altro mese di soffrenza basti almeno per togliere il dolore. lo so' che dimenticare è impossibile ma almeno soffrire di meno si._
_quando sono con lei stiamo tranquilli e tutto va bene. il problema è che quando non so' dove è o magari tarda di 5 minuti il mio pensiero va li'._
_spero che passi..........._
----------------------------
Preparati, se mi affido alla mia esperienza, non passerà. Ricorda, sono cose che ci cambiano e niente sarà più come prima e soprattutto sei cambiato tu e lei. Ho riletto il tuo intervento di apertura e mi ricorda la mia esperienza di tanti anni fà. La solita spalla su cui vanno a piangere le mogli.... a me pare piuttosto che sia un letto in cui vanno a s....... altro che spalla su cui consolarsi. E poi prima di tradire, non si riesce a prendere il marito da parte e spiegarsi con le parole, prima di togliersi le mutandine con un'altro?
Non ho potuto dimenticare e del perdono che cavolo me ne faccio. Cosa significa "perdonare"?
Chiedo scusa a tutti e a tutte, ma dopo tanti anni di tradimenti, ormai sono un vecchio imbufalito e acido e mi sento ancora montare il sangue alla testa.... ma lasciamo perdere valà, mi vado a fare un piatto di minestra calda che qui diluvia, fa freddo e lei chissà se torna a casa stasera.o si ferma da quello là!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _adesso è rimasto l ultimo scoglio, il mio.........io ho potuto anche perdonare, ma dimenticare e molto piu difficile._
> _a volte ci penso e sto male.penso che tutto poteva accadere ma non quello.........vorrei dimenticare tutto perche adesso sembra tutto cambiato in meglio. me è difficile. lei dice che per lei è acqua passata e non ci pensa piu. ed io...........per il momento non ce la faccio anche se piano piano le cose migliorano,spero che qualche altro mese di soffrenza basti almeno per togliere il dolore. lo so' che dimenticare è impossibile ma almeno soffrire di meno si._
> _quando sono con lei stiamo tranquilli e tutto va bene. il problema è che quando non so' dove è o magari tarda di 5 minuti il mio pensiero va li'._
> _spero che passi..........._
> ...


Becco però la storia con il tipo è durata meno di 2 mesi.. 
io non voglio giustificare lei sia chiaro, ma parliamo anche di un rapporto dove si vedono davvero poco. Ai momenti di debolezza ci credo, si può salvare il salvabile forse. 
Lo dico nel modo più obiettivo possibile, perchè io tutto posso perdonare tranne un tradimento.


----------



## Old Becco (13 Novembre 2008)

Giusto, Belledejour, posso convergere sul fatto che una sbandata la concediamo anche a Valentino Rossi, figurati.... alla moglie del nostro amico possiamo addirittura dargli una tiratina di orecchie. Però è la ragione, la logica, il pensiero che ci fa dire questo. Ma quello che si prova dentro ha a che fare con dinamiche molto complesse che purtroppo sfuggono alle leggi del raziocinio. 
E' vero anche, però,  che in 2 mesi il tempo per una mezz'oretta di riflessioni c'è. Anche mentre accetti un corteggiamento hai la ragione che ti sostiene. 
Magari puoi tornare a casa e parlare con tuo marito e spiegare che sei sola, che non ti senti una coppia, che vorresti delle attenzioni magari per scoprire che pure quel cesso di marito ha delle aspettative e dei desideri e delle solitudini da colmare e delle insicurezze, insomma voglio dire che anche un pluriomicida ha diritto ad un processo prima dell'esecuzione, almeno crepa sapendo il motivo. Invece si consuma il tradimento e poi (magari solo se si viene scoperte/i ) allora escono tutte le ragioni, che spesso sono pure legittime, intendiamoci eh!
Quando ci sono dei problemi, ci si guarda nelle palle degli occhi e con decisione e serenità si mette sul tavolo ogni argomento. Poi si decide, magari per concedersi reciprocamente la possibilità di "consolarsi" per altre vie e in altri letti (ma poi cos'avranno sti letti da consolare tanto la gente? Io l'unico letto che mi ha fatto davvero bene è stato quello dell'ospedale dove mi hanno guarito)
No, scusa Belledejour, oggi non è proprio giornata e la minestra era proprio una schifezza e poi ho visto la faccia in TV di quel poveretto di Beppino Englaro e ho dovuto ascoltare tutta la schifosissima tiritera sul diritto alla vita .....
Scusate ancora il sapore amaro di questo scritto ma oggi non è proprio giornata.
Speriamo domani ci sia almeno un poco di luce, non dico il sole... che sarebbe troppo, ma oggi qui non si sono nemmeno spenti i lampioni della strada.
Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Giusto, Belledejour, posso convergere sul fatto che una sbandata la concediamo anche a Valentino Rossi, figurati.... alla moglie del nostro amico possiamo addirittura dargli una tiratina di orecchie. Però è la ragione, la logica, il pensiero che ci fa dire questo. Ma quello che si prova dentro ha a che fare con dinamiche molto complesse che purtroppo sfuggono alle leggi del raziocinio.
> E' vero anche, però, che in 2 mesi il tempo per una mezz'oretta di riflessioni c'è. Anche mentre accetti un corteggiamento hai la ragione che ti sostiene.
> Magari puoi tornare a casa e parlare con tuo marito e spiegare che sei sola, che non ti senti una coppia, che vorresti delle attenzioni magari per scoprire che pure quel cesso di marito ha delle aspettative e dei desideri e delle solitudini da colmare e delle insicurezze, insomma voglio dire che anche un pluriomicida ha diritto ad un processo prima dell'esecuzione, almeno crepa sapendo il motivo. Invece si consuma il tradimento e poi (magari solo se si viene scoperte/i ) allora escono tutte le ragioni, che spesso sono pure legittime, intendiamoci eh!
> Quando ci sono dei problemi, ci si guarda nelle palle degli occhi e con decisione e serenità si mette sul tavolo ogni argomento. Poi si decide, magari per concedersi reciprocamente la possibilità di "consolarsi" per altre vie e in altri letti (ma poi cos'avranno sti letti da consolare tanto la gente? Io l'unico letto che mi ha fatto davvero bene è stato quello dell'ospedale dove mi hanno guarito)
> ...


La storia di Maxxim è diversa dalla tua e dalla mia.
Due mesi sono un soffio nel corso di una vita insieme. Due mesi non sono che un arco di tempo all'interno del quale ci sono contatti e telefonate: un tradimento limitato e superabile.
Maxxim credo che non dmenticherà, ma ricorderà con meno emotività e poi tra molto vi penserà come a una malattia superata.
Tu inceve Becco credo che dovresti cambiare.
Solo cambiando potrai ritrovare un senso per te.
Non so perché ti consideri così finito, quando qui leggiamo ogni giorno di trentenni innamorate perse di cinquantenni...


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Novembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ok, adesso è passato qualche tempo, e le cose si sono calmate.
> piano piano, senza forzature abbiamo ricominciato ad essere una coppia, si parla, si discute, si vive una vita senza dubbio piu di coppia che prima tutto succedesse.
> lei è pentita, io l ho perdonata.
> ma la tengo sott occhio, in vari modi. non voglio sbagliare ancora.......
> ...



Per riuscire a perdonare devi ripetere mentalmente per alcuni giorni: "Io perdono mia moglie ...".
Dopo alcuni giorni starai già meglio.
Poi devi trovare il coraggio di dire a tua moglie che l'hai perdonata per sempre.
Dopo che hai esternato il tuo perdono, tutto il dolore passa quasi per incanto.
I problemi rimangono, ma perlomeno il dolore va via completamente.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (13 Novembre 2008)

Dimenticare......caspita !!.............. Lo vorrei anch'io.............
dopo 9 anni assieme sono stato tradito per 6 mesi perche' lei pensava di non amarmi piu'.........
Ora sono passati 8 mesi da quando abbiamo ricucito il nostro amore.
Dopo 8 mesi soffro gia' di meno e sono piu' padrone delle mie azioni e delle mie decisioni,
ma in me' e' aumentata anche la cattiveria nel vedere il marcio dappertutto
e nel vomitarle addosso tutto il veleno che ho dovuto ingoiare durante il mio percorso di consapevolezza !
Certo.......... ora vogliamo tutti e due ricostruire il nostro rapporto, lei dice che sara' come e meglio di prima,
ma non riesco piu' a vederla con gli stessi occhi di un tempo.........
Pero' sono daccordo anch'io che se c'e' ancora amore, 
e' un dovere verso noi stessi tentare di ricostruire,
soprattutto per poi non avere rimpianti quando prenderemo la decisone finale.

Tenebroso67


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dimenticare......caspita !!.............. Lo vorrei anch'io.............
> dopo 9 anni assieme sono stato tradito per 6 mesi perche' lei pensava di non amarmi piu'.........
> Ora sono passati 8 mesi da quando abbiamo ricucito il nostro amore.
> Dopo 8 mesi soffro gia' di meno e sono piu' padrone delle mie azioni e delle mie decisioni,
> ...


Non basta dire "ti perdono"...bisogna anche pensarlo...e volerlo!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Giusto, Belledejour, posso convergere sul fatto che una sbandata la concediamo anche a Valentino Rossi, figurati.... alla moglie del nostro amico possiamo addirittura dargli una tiratina di orecchie. Però è la ragione, la logica, il pensiero che ci fa dire questo. Ma quello che si prova dentro ha a che fare con dinamiche molto complesse che purtroppo sfuggono alle leggi del raziocinio.
> E' vero anche, però,  che in 2 mesi il tempo per una mezz'oretta di riflessioni c'è. Anche mentre accetti un corteggiamento hai la ragione che ti sostiene.
> Magari puoi tornare a casa e parlare con tuo marito e spiegare che sei sola, che non ti senti una coppia, che vorresti delle attenzioni magari per scoprire che pure quel cesso di marito ha delle aspettative e dei desideri e delle solitudini da colmare e delle insicurezze, insomma voglio dire che anche un pluriomicida ha diritto ad un processo prima dell'esecuzione, almeno crepa sapendo il motivo. Invece si consuma il tradimento e poi (magari solo se si viene scoperte/i ) allora escono tutte le ragioni, che spesso sono pure legittime, intendiamoci eh!
> Quando ci sono dei problemi, ci si guarda nelle palle degli occhi e con decisione e serenità si mette sul tavolo ogni argomento. Poi si decide, magari per concedersi reciprocamente la possibilità di "consolarsi" per altre vie e in altri letti (ma poi cos'avranno sti letti da consolare tanto la gente? Io l'unico letto che mi ha fatto davvero bene è stato quello dell'ospedale dove mi hanno guarito)
> ...



Ti abbraccio...


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non basta dire "ti perdono"...bisogna anche pensarlo...e volerlo!


A dirla proprio tutta bisogna che dall'altra parte partano segnali ben diversi dal dire "é acqua passata e non ci penso più"!!!
Il perdono viene spesso grazie alla cura di chi dovrebbe essere perdonato nel convincere che quell'atto é meritato.
Ci sono sottile linee di demarcazione nel perdono, conosco una persona che ha detto che perdonava sé stessa per aver fatto progetti su chi non si é dimostrato all'altezza e, per conseguenza, perdonava anche al soggetto in questione.  Sembra surreale ma anche questo ragionamento ha una sua capacità di "placare" il senso di errore che emana un tradimento.
Bruja


----------



## Old maxxim (10 Dicembre 2008)

alla fine................se ne andata con la bambina.
eppure sembrava, dico sembrava che andasse tutto bene.
anche se c erano dissapori, vivevamo tranquilli.anche se lei non ha mai voluto ammettere pienamente le proprie colpe.
motivo??????? ho trovato una brutta copia di un biglietto di auguri per il compleanno del tizio datato luglio, quindi proprio nel mese in cui si sentivano......e lei........ha detto che non gli andava di ricominciare tutto da capo a dare spiegazioni............a questo punto ho scoprto che è molto ingenua.......primo non ti fai chiamare e mandare messaggi sul tuo telefonino e secondo non lasci il bigliettino venuto male nel tuo fodero delgli occhiali..............ho anche scoperto i miei sbagli,che la scappatella che ha fatto è stato solo una conseguenza di un malessere che lei si portava dietro, anche perche del tizio sembra sparitaogni traccia......ho scoperto che si è esaurita.
per il lavoro.........adesso è acasa della madre ci sentiamo ogni giorno, posso vedere la mia piccola quando voglio,dice che sta bene e rilassata sta capendo gli errori che ha fatto, ma che non vuole tornare a casa.
a me basta che mi faccia vedere la bambina quando voglio, per il resto gli voglio bene ma la vita è sua e io non posso certo trattenerla.forse un giorno si rendera' conto di cosa ha fatto, io me ne sono gia reso conto.non mi sono accorto che lei qualche mese fa' aveva bisogno di aiuto, che lei era distante e invece io pensavo che ce l aveva con me e mi sono comportato di conseguenza e poi è successo il tutto.
adesso sto solo....a casa....con le tartarughine.mah.......alla fine chissa' che non sia stato meglio cosi' adesso si soffro, in futuro magari staremo meglio.
comunque a roma c è un 37enne, alto magro atletico 1,80 castano occhi marroni che ha voglia di vivere, e voglia di un amicizia, se ce qualcuna che si sente sola e che vuole scambiare 2 chiacchere con me, si faccia avanti........


----------



## Grande82 (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> alla fine................se ne andata con la bambina.
> eppure sembrava, dico sembrava che andasse tutto bene.
> anche se c erano dissapori, vivevamo tranquilli.anche se lei non ha mai voluto ammettere pienamente le proprie colpe.
> motivo??????? ho trovato una brutta copia di un biglietto di auguri per il compleanno del tizio datato luglio, quindi proprio nel mese in cui si sentivano......e lei........ha detto che non gli andava di ricominciare tutto da capo a dare spiegazioni............a questo punto ho scoprto che è molto ingenua.......primo non ti fai chiamare e mandare messaggi sul tuo telefonino e secondo non lasci il bigliettino venuto male nel tuo fodero delgli occhiali..............ho anche scoperto i miei sbagli,che la scappatella che ha fatto è stato solo una conseguenza di un malessere che lei si portava dietro, anche perche del tizio sembra sparitaogni traccia......ho scoperto che si è esaurita.
> ...


nooooooooooooooooooooooo
pure tu no!!!!! ma che è oggi?!?!!?!?


----------



## Old maxxim (10 Dicembre 2008)

beata che che ridi..............comunque non l ho capita, scusa...............
p.s. mia moglie ormai andata via, andra' presto dallo psicologo, perche dice che tutto quello che ha fatto in questi ultimi mesi dal tradimento alla sua partenza da casa eravissuto in maniera innaturale, come se fosse lei e l che lei non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto..............tutto questo da quando è andata a casa dalla madrea casa
ciao e grazie a tutti


----------



## Grande82 (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> beata che che ridi..............comunque non l ho capita, scusa...............
> p.s. mia moglie ormai andata via, andra' presto dallo psicologo, perche dice che tutto quello che ha fatto in questi ultimi mesi dal tradimento alla sua partenza da casa eravissuto in maniera innaturale, come se fosse lei e l che lei non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto..............tutto questo da quando è andata a casa dalla madrea casa
> ciao e grazie a tutti


 scusa maxx, ridevo per il messaggio da giornaletto che avevi messo alla fine!! visto che ultimamente abbiamo i cuccatori di professione, ridevo che anche tu avessi messo un simile invito!!
PEr quanto riguarda tua moglie posso fare due cose: 
una è una pacca sulla spalla e dirti 'poverino!'
la seconda è dirti: 'stalle lontano!' Ignorala, non cercarla, non parlarle, non cheiderle come sta e cosa prova o cosa provava!! Basta pietà  e basta amore dimostrato! CHe se ne è fatta? Pippe mentali! E ci va pure dallo psicologo!!! Bene, chiedi la separazione, agisci!!Scuotila! E' di questo e solo di questo che ha bisongo: vedere che sei tu che te ne vai(ricordi quando lo facevi e lei ti pregava di restare?), che non la ami più, che metti tutto in discussione!!
A casa di sua madre si sente protetta e sa bene che la riaccoglieresti domani. Perchè smuoversi se non sei tu a cambiare le carte in tavola?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> beata che che ridi..............comunque non l ho capita, scusa...............
> p.s. mia moglie ormai andata via, andra' presto dallo psicologo, perche dice che tutto quello che ha fatto in questi ultimi mesi dal tradimento alla sua partenza da casa *era vissuto in maniera innaturale, c*ome se fosse lei e l che lei non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto..............tutto questo da quando è andata a casa dalla madrea casa
> ciao e grazie a tutti



Maxxim, mi spiace. Spero la cosa si risolva, specie al fine della serenità di tua figlia (ma anche tua).

Pero', eh ragazzi, non è che una donna che va via di casa è MATTA, eh!!!

Sono scelte, sicuramente discutibili (e che provocano tanta sofferenza), ma non è malattia!


----------



## Old maxxim (10 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa maxx, ridevo per il messaggio da giornaletto che avevi messo alla fine!! visto che ultimamente abbiamo i cuccatori di professione, ridevo che anche tu avessi messo un simile invito!!
> PEr quanto riguarda tua moglie posso fare due cose:
> una è una pacca sulla spalla e dirti 'poverino!'
> la seconda è dirti: 'stalle lontano!' Ignorala, non cercarla, non parlarle, non cheiderle come sta e cosa prova o cosa provava!! Basta pietà e basta amore dimostrato! CHe se ne è fatta? Pippe mentali! E ci va pure dallo psicologo!!! Bene, chiedi la separazione, agisci!!Scuotila! E' di questo e solo di questo che ha bisongo: vedere che sei tu che te ne vai(ricordi quando lo facevi e lei ti pregava di restare?), che non la ami più, che metti tutto in discussione!!
> A casa di sua madre si sente protetta e sa bene che la riaccoglieresti domani. Perchè smuoversi se non sei tu a cambiare le carte in tavola?


 ok adesso ho letto l altro post, in effetti la mia era un esternazione per vedere se magari qui in zona c e qualcuno per scambiare 2 chiacchere. dopo una cosa del genere si rimane soli.......
per mia moglie, che tra l altro porta ancora la fede al dito......
io invece l ho tolta appena uscita di casa, posso dire che sono costretto a sentirla per via della bimba....cerco di telefonare quando lei non c e ,ma la sera ci sentiamo sempre e poi un "come stai?" scappa sempre......10 anni fidanzati e 6 sposati non si dimenticano in 10 giorni.......vorrei sfancurarla per sempre, ma la bimba????poi la vedro' come adesso ????finora in 10 giorni non ce stato un giorno che io non l abbia vista, l ho anche portata a casa a dormire con me.mah, vedremo.....
.
.
ciao verena, io non penso sia matta perche vada via da casa o dallo psicologo, pero' sono contento perche finalmente si sara' resa conto che non sono io il problema ma l ambiente che le sta intorno.
il lavoro stressante, una casa da comprare che abbiamo sempre rimandato, l apatia verso una vita che non ci dava piu sbocchi.
adesso a casa della madre sta bene, dice che non vuole tornare, perche non vuole avere obblighi dentro casa tipo pulire stirare ecc.......
no non è matta..........ma solo esaurita.......
ciao


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2008)

*???*



maxxim ha detto:


> .
> ciao verena, io non penso sia matta perche vada via da casa o dallo psicologo, pero' sono contento perche finalmente si sara' resa conto che non sono io il problema ma l ambiente che le sta intorno.
> il lavoro stressante, una casa da comprare che abbiamo sempre rimandato, l apatia verso una vita che non ci dava piu sbocchi.
> adesso a casa della madre sta bene, dice che non vuole tornare, perche non vuole avere obblighi dentro casa tipo pulire stirare ecc.......
> ...


Veramente mi pare semplicemente che non abbia voglia di occuparsi di nessuno a parte sé stessa, ma prima o poi non potrà farsi accudire dalla mamma... e allora cosa farà, sceglierà di crescere o di continuare a dire che é esaurita, apatica, etc... A quel punto mezza popolazione femminile sarebbe esaurita, ma non si arrampica sugli specchi della psicologia. 
Scusa ma io dubito molto che il suo problema sia psicologico, mi pare molto intrecciato con il comodo (non aveva più voglia di quella che era la sua realtà esistenziale...punto!).
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Old hal9000 (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> dice che non vuole tornare, perche non vuole avere obblighi dentro casa tipo pulire stirare ecc.......
> no non è matta..........ma solo esaurita.......
> ciao


Io azzerderei un pò para...para...para e qualche cosa, adesso non ricordo il termine scientifico.


----------



## Old maxxim (10 Dicembre 2008)

hal9000 ha detto:


> Io azzerderei un pò para...para...para e qualche cosa, adesso non ricordo il termine scientifico.


 rispondo ad entrambi, non penso sia questo il problema anche perche da quando la conosco lavora da quando siamo sposati si occupa molto piu lei della cassa che io, nel caso il cambiamento ha cominciato a manifestarsi forse dopo la nascita dlla bimba, ma l apatiaè roba recente..........segno proprio che qualcosa è cambiato. e sicuramente adesso rifugiarsi a casa della mamma è la soluzione piu semplice e indolore........anzi...........di comodo
ciao a tutti


----------



## Verena67 (10 Dicembre 2008)

hal9000 ha detto:


> Io azzerderei un pò para...para...para e qualche cosa, adesso non ricordo il termine scientifico.


para...gnosta, figlia di para...gnosta?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dimenticare......caspita !!.............. Lo vorrei anch'io.............
> dopo 9 anni assieme sono stato tradito per 6 mesi perche' lei pensava di non amarmi piu'.........
> Ora sono passati 8 mesi da quando abbiamo ricucito il nostro amore.
> Dopo 8 mesi soffro gia' di meno e sono piu' padrone delle mie azioni e delle mie decisioni,
> ...



se deve essere così , meglio lasciarsi! L'età ce l'hai per le decisioni "Pesanti", eh!


----------



## Old manolo (10 Dicembre 2008)

CiaoMaxxim... sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione da circa 3 mesi.... quando appunto ho scoperto che mia moglie (sposati e assieme  da 13 anni con bimba di 3 anni...) mi ha tradito 1 sola volta con un collega (e amico nostro.... uscivamo a 4 ... figurati) .... il tutto è iniziato con delle confidenze in quanto lei ha detto che a volte non la capivo e c'era poco feeling.... poi si sono avvicinati troppo e la debolezza a avuto la meglio.... CAPITOOOO ????? le ho beccato 1 msg ambiguo e poi piano piano, anche con l'aiuto dell'altra ragazza, (la moglire di lui... e amica mia) siamo arrivati a scoprire tutto....
adesso anche lei si dispera e non vuole perdermi... sta facendo di tutto per riconquistarmi.....
che fare ??? eh bella domanda , comunque ....
1. Non sentirti in colpa... ha sbagliato lei
2. Probabilmente anche tu come ho fatto io, hai messo tua moglie su un piedistallo e non avresti mai pensato ti potesse fare una cosa del genere vero ???
3. ma purtroppo lei, come tutti gli esseri umani, può sbagliare e l'ha fatto accidenti...
4.Non te ne devi andare tu... non devi rinunciare alla tua casa... alla tua bimba....a quello che haui costruito in questi anni...
5. Se te la senti fatti aiutare da uno psicologo...io l'ho fatto... ero scettico ma devo dire che mi sta aiutando molto... stiamo anche facendo terapia di coppia... se credi ancora in lei vale la pena riprovare.....credo no ???
6. VENDETTA ???? sentimento e reazione naturale .... anche io mi volevo vendicare e ci sono arrivato molto vicino (sinceramente proprio con la moglie di lui.... incazzati come iene...) ma ora a mente più fredda credo che fermarsi in temp sia stata cosa migliore.... 
Scusa il poema ma volevo portarti la mia esperienza in merito... ciao


----------



## Old hal9000 (10 Dicembre 2008)

manolo ha detto:


> 3. ma purtroppo lei, come tutti gli esseri umani, può sbagliare e l'ha fatto accidenti...


In effetti mi torna in mente il messaggio di quell'utentessa il cui marito la angariava; la trattava come una cretina; quando litigavano alzicchiava pure le mani e lei, dopo anni di sopportazione, si è fatta girare il chiccherone solo per aver scoperto che l'aveva tradita.
Mi fa pensare.
Siamo tollerantissimi su un sacco di magagne del nostro partner, ma una sua scivolata occasionale ci devasta...quella non la si perdona mai fino in fondo.
Eppure è un errore che fa parte della natura umana, proprio come gli altri.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> ciao sono maxx 38 anni.
> dopo 16 anni 10 di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito.
> la storia dura da poco perche è un collega che è da 2 mesi che lavora con lei.
> lei diceva che era solo un rapporto di amicizia ma poi mi ha confessato di esserci stata a letto una volta....?!?!??!?!
> ...


In tanti, nuovo amico, in tanti....


----------



## Old amarax (10 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> alla fine................se ne andata con la bambina.
> eppure sembrava, dico sembrava che andasse tutto bene.
> anche se c erano dissapori, vivevamo tranquilli.anche se lei non ha mai voluto ammettere pienamente le proprie colpe.
> motivo??????? ho trovato una brutta copia di un biglietto di auguri per il compleanno del tizio datato luglio, quindi proprio nel mese in cui si sentivano......e lei........ha detto che non gli andava di ricominciare tutto da capo a dare spiegazioni............a questo punto ho scoprto che è molto ingenua.......primo non ti fai chiamare e mandare messaggi sul tuo telefonino e secondo non lasci il bigliettino venuto male nel tuo fodero delgli occhiali..............ho anche scoperto i miei sbagli,che la scappatella che ha fatto è stato solo una conseguenza di un malessere che lei si portava dietro, anche perche del tizio sembra sparitaogni traccia......ho scoperto che si è esaurita.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2008)

Mah o lei è in fase depressiva o non ti ama e la relazione che ha avuta è stata funzionale solo a capirlo.
Può accadere.
Come dice Verena, hai l'età per poter ricostruire la tua vita.
DSel resto mi sembri più sconcertato che davvero addolorato, forse anche per te il matrimonio era stata la conclusione inevitabile di un lungo rapporto e non una scelta entusiasmante di poter vivere una vita insieme. Forse.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah o lei è in fase depressiva o non ti ama e la relazione che ha avuta è stata funzionale solo a capirlo.
> Può accadere.
> Come dice Verena, hai l'età per poter ricostruire la tua vita.
> DSel resto *mi sembri più sconcertato che davvero addolorato*, forse anche per te il matrimonio era stata la conclusione inevitabile di un lungo rapporto e non una scelta entusiasmante di poter vivere una vita insieme. Forse.


Certo la prima fase è la più difficile...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Dicembre 2008)

manolo ha detto:


> CiaoMaxxim... sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione da circa 3 mesi.... quando appunto ho scoperto che mia moglie (sposati e assieme  da 13 anni con bimba di 3 anni...) *mi ha tradito 1 sola volta *con un collega (e amico nostro.... uscivamo a 4 ... figurati) .... i


Si certo.

Una sola volta e senza lingua.

Ragazzi...ma che vi cambia!!!Una o mille volte, è il primo passo quello che conte, non i successivi mille!


----------



## Old maxxim (11 Dicembre 2008)

grazie a tutti.
a manolo posso dire che e' veramente dura e che ti crolla il mondo addosso,
persa-ritrovata forse hai ragione, ma dopo tanti anni non pensi che l amore cambi, quando hai 20 anni vedi le cose da innamorato poi le cose cambiano, rimane il volersi bene e il rispetto. se vedi le coppie che sono in giro non penso che tutte si amino come fosse il primo giorno.
sconcertato.......certo se tu 6 mesi fa mi avessi detto che oggi sarei stato in queste condizioni ti avrei riso in faccia, oggi sono sconcertato da quello che mi è accaduto.
per amarax, l eta, non conta certo solo un po di compagnia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in ogni caso ieri sera è venuta casa e sembra ferma sulle sue decisioni,anche se ho visto qualche segno di cedimento per la bambina, perche si è accorta di quello che fatto portando via una creatura di quasi 4 anni al padre, e si è accorta del cambiamento di umore della bimba, anche se fino ad oggi non c e stato giorno in cui non l ho vista.
che devo dire se torna bisognera' cambiare tutto, stile di vita ecc e la cosa deve essere a tacere per sempre.
 se rimane a casa della madre, pazienza vedro' la bimba quando voglio, e poi mi sto abituando a dormire solo........anche se con la luce accesa....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




rinnovo l invito per scambiare 2 chiacchere in zona roma,perche mi sto accorgendo che dopo questi fatti rimani solo, grazie a tutti per i consigli e i post.
ciao, maxx.


----------



## Old avalon (11 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si certo.
> 
> Una sola volta e senza lingua.
> 
> Ragazzi...ma che vi cambia!!!Una o mille volte, è il primo passo quello che conte, non i successivi mille!

















Stupido orgoglio maschile! Una sola volta può essere uno scivolone casuale.....ma una relazione mette in serio pericolo non solo un matrimonio ma anche la considerazione della propria virilità  (forse l'altro ce l'ha più lungo, più grosso, scopa meglio......)!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Stupido orgoglio maschile! Una sola volta può essere uno scivolone casuale.....ma una relazione mette in serio pericolo non solo un matrimonio ma anche la considerazione della propria virilità  (forse l'altro ce l'ha più lungo, più grosso, scopa meglio......)!


una sola volta non può mai essere uno scivolone casuale!!!
ci vogliono vari minuti per spogliarsi e in quei minuti uno ce l'ha la percezione di quello che fa e sceglie!
Lo dico per esperienza!


----------



## Old avalon (11 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> una sola volta non può mai essere uno scivolone casuale!!!
> ci vogliono vari minuti per spogliarsi e in quei minuti uno ce l'ha la percezione di quello che fa e sceglie!
> Lo dico per esperienza!


Non sempre la prima volta ti spogli tesoro! Parlo per esperienza....la prima volta siamo passati in 3 secondi da un bacio appassionato a....! E io che non me l'aspettavo proprio mi ci sono trovata senza avere il tempo ne di riflettere ne di scegliere.

Pensandoci a cosa fatta, avrei comunque scelto di starci.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non sempre la prima volta ti spogli tesoro! Parlo per esperienza....la prima volta siamo passati in 3 secondi da un bacio appassionato a....! E io che non me l'aspettavo proprio mi ci sono trovata senza avere il tempo ne di riflettere ne di scegliere.
> 
> Pensandoci a cosa fatta, avrei comunque scelto di starci.


 pur posto che non ci si spogli, l'atto ha una sua durata e un'inizio.... non è come un bacio o uno sguardo.......


----------



## Old avalon (11 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> pur posto che non ci si spogli, l'atto ha una sua durata e un'inizio.... non è come un bacio o uno sguardo.......


E' vero, ma è anche vero che  a volte la passione prevale e non ti fermi a pensare ...... è altrettanto vero che tra noi è andata in modo particolare: sconosciuti, un caffè e quattro chiacchere,  dopo un paio di settimane senza vederci un secondo caffè ed un bacio rubato all'improvviso.  4 settimane di vacanza (durante le quali il ricordo di quel bacio mi ha ossessionato) dopo le quali nel rivedersi un'occhiata un bacio e patatrac!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' vero, ma è anche vero che  a volte la passione prevale e non ti fermi a pensare ...... è altrettanto vero che tra noi è andata in modo particolare: sconosciuti, un caffè e quattro chiacchere,  dopo un paio di settimane senza vederci un secondo caffè ed un bacio rubato all'improvviso.  4 settimane di vacanza (durante le quali il ricordo di quel bacio mi ha ossessionato) dopo le quali nel rivedersi un'occhiata un bacio e patatrac!


erano quelle quattro settimane di vacanza il tuo tempo.
Hai fatto lì la scelta.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non sempre la prima volta ti spogli tesoro! Parlo per esperienza....la prima volta siamo passati in 3 secondi da un bacio appassionato a....! E io che non me l'aspettavo proprio mi ci sono trovata senza avere il tempo ne di riflettere ne di scegliere.
> 
> Pensandoci a cosa fatta, avrei comunque scelto di starci.


 
una riflessione c'è, non siamo automi, e siamo dotati di libero arbitrio. Io ho procrastinato finché ho potuto...con mezzi anche grotteschi,non rinnego la scelta finale...eppero' era quella sbagliata!


----------



## Old avalon (11 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> una riflessione c'è, non siamo automi, e siamo dotati di libero arbitrio. Io ho procrastinato finché ho potuto...con mezzi anche grotteschi,non rinnego la scelta finale...eppero' era quella sbagliata!


Non siamo automi e siamo dotati di libero arbitrio (come insegnano 3 esami di teologia in Cattolica) e se avessi voluto ci saremmo potuti fermare, ma cedere alla passione è stato (e continua ad essere) magnifico. Che vi devo dire ragazze: peccatrice, recidiva e priva di rimorso.


















  Mi bastono da sola così vi evito la fatica!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2008)

Guarda che tu stai fraintendendo: il mio non è rimorso, e nemmeno senso di colpa in senso stretto. Non c'entra il peccato.

E' che era la scelta sbagliata PER ME, per il mio percorso personale! Contravvenendo ai miei principi, il male l'ho fatto in primis a me stessa!


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*finalmente..*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda che tu stai fraintendendo: il mio non è rimorso, e nemmeno senso di colpa in senso stretto. Non c'entra il peccato.
> 
> E' che era la scelta sbagliata PER ME, per il mio percorso personale! Contravvenendo ai miei principi, il male l'ho fatto in primis a me stessa!


La chiarificazione di ciò che spesso viene frainteso... non c'entra quanto una scelta sia stata piacevole o appassionante, resta il fatto che, ciononostante, potrebbe essere comunque quella prospetticamente sbagliata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> grazie a tutti.
> a manolo posso dire che e' veramente dura e che ti crolla il mondo addosso,
> persa-ritrovata forse hai ragione, ma dopo tanti anni non pensi che l amore cambi, quando hai 20 anni vedi le cose da innamorato poi le cose cambiano, rimane il volersi bene e il rispetto. se vedi le coppie che sono in giro non penso che tutte si amino come fosse il primo giorno.
> sconcertato.......certo se tu 6 mesi fa mi avessi detto che oggi sarei stato in queste condizioni ti avrei riso in faccia, oggi sono sconcertato da quello che mi è accaduto.
> ...


Guarda che capisco bene lo sconcerto (io ho scoperto un lungo tradimento dopo una storia quasi trentennale :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ti facevo notare che non si percepisce la devastazione per la perdita di lei per farti trovare dentro di te la forza per farne a meno.
Sono solidale e ti vedrei volentieri, ma sto in padania...


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Dicembre 2008)

*Maxxim*

La separazione farà bene ad entrambi.
Ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare queste cose.
Non dare per chiusa la storia con tua moglie, ci sono ancora molte possibilità che vi rimettiate insieme.


----------



## Old maxxim (13 Dicembre 2008)

come al solito ringrazio tutti.
è vero giobbe io non  do' per scontata la perdita della moglie anzi spero che cambi presto idea, specialmente adesso che sta andando dallo psicologo, ma sai, non vorrei che il troppo tempo passato lontani, togli la voglia di ricominciare ad entrambi, per il momento ci tiene uniti la bambina che io fino ad oggi ho visto ogni giorno almeno per qualche minuto e la sera la chiamo per la buonanotte.
lei dice che vuole essere lasciata in pace per ritrovare la sua serenita', ma ogni volta che la sento la domanda finale che gli faccio e quella di tornare a casa.ma lei cambia tono di voce e taglia corto.forse smettero' di chiederlo. e pensero' ad altro.
ciao a tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2008)

maxx non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Old ivomatrix (13 Dicembre 2008)

maxxim ha detto:


> come al solito ringrazio tutti.
> è vero giobbe io non  do' per scontata la perdita della moglie anzi spero che cambi presto idea, specialmente adesso che sta andando dallo psicologo, ma sai, non vorrei che il troppo tempo passato lontani, togli la voglia di ricominciare ad entrambi, per il momento ci tiene uniti la bambina che io fino ad oggi ho visto ogni giorno almeno per qualche minuto e la sera la chiamo per la buonanotte.
> lei dice che vuole essere lasciata in pace per ritrovare la sua serenita', ma ogni volta che la sento la domanda finale che gli faccio e quella di tornare a casa.ma lei cambia tono di voce e taglia corto.forse smettero' di chiederlo. e pensero' ad altro.
> ciao a tutti.


Ciao Maxxim! ho letto il tuo primo ed ultimo messaggio e  capisco come ti senti...Come me!
 La mia esperienza e molto simile alla tua(vedi forum " troppa sofferenza ".)
 Non farti illusioni perchè va dallo psicologo! *Hai detto bene...per il momento ci tiene uniti la bambina. *Non voglio farti rimanere male ma le cose molto probabilmente cambieranno, fra un po gli passerà anche il dispiacere di aver tolto un padre alla figlia, e tu sarai del tutto obsoleto.  La mia ex all'inizio della separazione diceva..ci si può sempre vedere, anche per un gelato x il bene della bimba, io ho cercato di farlo in tutti i modi ma mi sono scontrato contro un muro! e vuoi sapere la più meschina delle giustificazioni? alle mie proposte dice no perchè non vuole che la bimba si illude! credimi sentirai cose che ti faranno sprofondare nel dispiacere perchè tu come me ci tieni ancora,ma a lei *nonglienefreganiente*.
Pensa solo a tua figlia! fagli capire qunto la ami, con gesti parole e quantaltro, è piccola ma capisce.
Non fare più LE CAZZATE CHE HO FATTO ANCHE IO!più gli starai dietro e più ti farà soffrire.
Mia figlia a 7 anni e a casa mia ho trovato una letterina nascosta dove si autocolpevolizza e dice cose tipo "qundo sono con papa voglio la mamma quando sono con la mamma voglio papa e io non posso farci niente di niente e mi dispiace".Le poche volte che x motivi particolari siamo insieme, ci unisce le mani e la vedi con un altra faccia(sembra in un altro mondo).Un giorno tempo fa entrando in chiesa quando eravamo già in crisi ma ancora sotto lo stesso tetto, principessa(la chiamerò cosi) ha preso le nostre mani e le ha unite.. la mia futura ex(29 gennaio andremo in tribunale)si è subito staccata.Ti lascio immaginare cosa avra provato principessa e anche io!
A presto, fatti sentire.
Ciao ivan


----------



## Verena67 (13 Dicembre 2008)

Maxxim, una donna che "vuol stare da sola" è perché vuole la libertà di frequentare un altro. 

Potrebbe tornare solo se la storia con l'altro finirà. Sempre che sia ancora in tempo per farlo.


----------



## Old ivomatrix (13 Dicembre 2008)

Sono daccordissimo con te!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Dicembre 2008)

ivomatrix ha detto:


> Ciao Maxxim! ho letto il tuo primo ed ultimo messaggio e capisco come ti senti...Come me!
> La mia esperienza e molto simile alla tua(vedi forum " troppa sofferenza ".)
> Non farti illusioni perchè va dallo psicologo! *Hai detto bene...per il momento ci tiene uniti la bambina. *Non voglio farti rimanere male ma le cose molto probabilmente cambieranno, fra un po gli passerà anche il dispiacere di aver tolto un padre alla figlia, e tu sarai del tutto obsoleto. La mia ex all'inizio della separazione diceva..ci si può sempre vedere, anche per un gelato x il bene della bimba, io ho cercato di farlo in tutti i modi ma mi sono scontrato contro un muro! e vuoi sapere la più meschina delle giustificazioni? alle mie proposte dice no perchè non vuole che la bimba si illude! credimi sentirai cose che ti faranno sprofondare nel dispiacere perchè *tu come me ci tieni ancora,ma a lei nonglienefreganiente.*
> Pensa solo a tua figlia! fagli capire qunto la ami, con gesti parole e quantaltro, è piccola ma capisce.
> ...


 leggi maxx, leggi bene!!!!!!!
più la cerchi e più ti sfuggirà!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2008)

ivomatrix ha detto:


> Ciao Maxxim! ho letto il tuo primo ed ultimo messaggio e capisco come ti senti...Come me!
> La mia esperienza e molto simile alla tua(vedi forum " troppa sofferenza ".)
> Non farti illusioni perchè va dallo psicologo! *Hai detto bene...per il momento ci tiene uniti la bambina. *Non voglio farti rimanere male ma le cose molto probabilmente cambieranno, fra un po gli passerà anche il dispiacere di aver tolto un padre alla figlia, e tu sarai del tutto obsoleto. La mia ex all'inizio della separazione diceva..ci si può sempre vedere, anche per un gelato x il bene della bimba, io ho cercato di farlo in tutti i modi ma mi sono scontrato contro un muro! e vuoi sapere la più meschina delle giustificazioni? *alle mie proposte dice no perchè non vuole che la bimba si illude!* credimi sentirai cose che ti faranno sprofondare nel dispiacere perchè tu come me ci tieni ancora,ma a lei *nonglienefreganiente*.
> Pensa solo a tua figlia! fagli capire qunto la ami, con gesti parole e quantaltro, è piccola ma capisce.
> ...


Quello che scrivi fa capire che tua moglie ha ragione.
Se vi vede insieme la bambina si fa illusioni.
E' così!
Certamente è brutta cosa separarsi ed è più brutta cosa arrivarci attraverso un tradimento (e ben ti capisco, sono cose che ho subito anch'io!), ma se si è arrivati alla conclusione (anche se per decisione unilaterale e da te subìta) che non può continuare il matrimonio è corretto non avere più incontri da "finta famiglia" salvo occasioni ufficiali e inevitabili come la festa della scuola, mentre per Natale o compleanno si possono fare doppie feste.
Se tua figlia sente questa responsabilità può essere che, anche involontariamente, tu abbia caricato su di lei il potere di riunirvi.
Riflettici.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Dicembre 2008)

Io lo dico sempre che i vasi rotti non si riparano (parlando di femmine, parlo di vasi di coccio). 
Comunque dispongo di un paio di rumene atte alla bisogna.



maxxim ha detto:


> alla fine................se ne andata con la bambina.
> eppure sembrava, dico sembrava che andasse tutto bene.





maxxim ha detto:


> rinnovo l invito per scambiare 2 chiacchere in zona roma,perche mi sto accorgendo che dopo questi fatti rimani solo, grazie a tutti per i consigli e i post.
> ciao, maxx.


 

Mamma mia! Che scena! Mi si accappona la pelle a me nel leggere (figuriamoci a te nel viverla).



ivomatrix ha detto:


> Un giorno tempo fa entrando in chiesa quando eravamo già in crisi ma ancora sotto lo stesso tetto, principessa(la chiamerò cosi) ha preso le nostre mani e le ha unite.. la mia futura ex(29 gennaio andremo in tribunale)si è subito staccata.Ti lascio immaginare cosa avra provato principessa e anche io!
> A presto, fatti sentire.
> Ciao ivan


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Comunque dispongo di un paio di rumene atte alla bisogna.



Maxxim, accetta la mano tesa di Insonne.
Può darsi che le rumene non chiacchierino molto, ma ti tirano su il morale che è una bellezza.


----------



## Nordica (17 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Maxxim, accetta la mano tesa di Insonne.
> Può darsi che le rumene non chiacchierino molto, ma ti tirano su il morale che è una bellezza.


 
questa sarebbe la voce di un uomo di dio?


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

*si e anche*



Ninna ha detto:


> questa sarebbe la voce di un uomo di dio?


timorato


----------



## Nordica (17 Dicembre 2008)

Eh, mi dispiace caro Gioppino, ma qui hai bucato la gomma!















fatti magari aiutare da una rumena, visto che sono così disponibili!


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Eh, mi dispiace caro Gioppino, ma qui hai bucato la gomma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Dicembre 2008)

W la perestrojka


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Comunque dispongo di un paio di rumene atte alla bisogna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e non mi dici niente???
trattiamo in Mp 
x il prezzo ho alta quantita' di cash a disposizione.....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Dicembre 2008)

si scherza, eh..... (lo dico al maresciallo che legge il post).


----------



## Old maxxim (3 Febbraio 2009)

alla fine è tornata,ormai da qualche giorno esattamente il 26 dicembre, ho aspettato per scriverlo perche ci sono stati altri problemi. è tornata per la bimba, mi ha detto poi piano piano si è sciolta adesso andiamo dallo psicologo entrambi e dal consulente matrimoniale insieme. sara' dura perche dopo tutto quello che è successo non sappiamo dove mettere le mani.
io non mi fido di lei, lei ha paura di ricominciare, ci proviamo.è dura.
io adesso sono depresso, la voglia di mandarla a quel paese c e , anche perche non so' se mi fidero' piu di lei.
lei adesso mi dice che è pronta per ricominciare che con la lontananza da me si è rilassata e pronta a ricominciare. è stata fuori casa un mese.......tanto.......sono a pezzi ancora adesso....... con questo messaggio chiudo il post, nel caso ne apro un altro........ringrazio  tutti per i consigli, e vi do' un consiglio......... prima di tradire pensateci non1 ma 1000 volte, perche le conseguenze di 10 minuti possono cambiare la vita a tante persone e soffrire per mesi.
grazie ancora a tutti, max.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (4 Febbraio 2009)

....scusa maxxim....mi permetto....ma, non sarà che il fatto che ti mancasse e che volevi che lei tornasse a casa a tutti i costi magari ti ha un pò accecato.....non facendoti accorgere che maragi eri tu quello per nulla pronto a che lei a casa tornasse...forse sei stato talmente concentrato su di lei che hai lasciato che le riflessioni e la tua autocoscienza ti scivolassero addosso senza prestare loro la dovuta attenzione....secondo me il tuo inconscio aveva scelto dal primo istante in cui hai scoperto il tradimento...ma il tuo coraggio non l'ha seguito....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...secondo me il tuo inconscio aveva scelto dal primo istante in cui hai scoperto il tradimento...ma il tuo coraggio non l'ha seguito....


bello...


----------



## Old maxxim (9 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....scusa maxxim....mi permetto....ma, non sarà che il fatto che ti mancasse e che volevi che lei tornasse a casa a tutti i costi magari ti ha un pò accecato.....non facendoti accorgere che maragi eri tu quello per nulla pronto a che lei a casa tornasse...forse sei stato talmente concentrato su di lei che hai lasciato che le riflessioni e la tua autocoscienza ti scivolassero addosso senza prestare loro la dovuta attenzione....secondo me il tuo inconscio aveva scelto dal primo istante in cui hai scoperto il tradimento...ma il tuo coraggio non l'ha seguito....


 vero......ma non si possono buttare all aria 9 anni di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio,se si puo si deve sempre cercare di recuperare come stiamo facendo noi, io volevo sapere quanto tempo sarebbe servito per dimenticare..............poi le cose sono cambiate..........e il solo fatto che con lei è tornata mia figlia, mi ha fatto sorvolorare sul fatto se io ero pronto o no....di sicuro si puo perdere una moglie e farsene una ragione,ma perdere una figlia no. e adesso che stiamo recuperando, spero che il tempo ci dia ragione,a riprovarci non si perde niente e io e lei lo rivogliamo,questo è l importante.........ciao di nuovo a tutti


----------



## Old velistasolitario (9 Febbraio 2009)

maxxim ha detto:


> vero......ma non si possono buttare all aria 9 anni di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio,se si puo si deve sempre cercare di recuperare come stiamo facendo noi, io volevo sapere quanto tempo sarebbe servito per dimenticare..............poi le cose sono cambiate..........e il solo fatto che con lei è tornata mia figlia, mi ha fatto sorvolorare sul fatto se io ero pronto o no....di sicuro si puo perdere una moglie e farsene una ragione,ma perdere una figlia no. e adesso che stiamo recuperando, spero che il tempo ci dia ragione,a riprovarci non si perde niente e io e lei lo rivogliamo,questo è l importante.........ciao di nuovo a tutti


 
....in questo caso, caro maxxim, ti faccio i miei più caldi auguri che tutto vada per il verso giusto....se riesci a recuperare tutto nel modo migliore, sarebbe un successo strepitoso ed un regalo per tutti e tre speciale...unico...in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2009)

*maxxim*



maxxim ha detto:


> vero......ma non si possono buttare all aria 9 anni di fidanzamento e 6 di matrimonio,se si puo si deve sempre cercare di recuperare come stiamo facendo noi, io volevo sapere quanto tempo sarebbe servito per dimenticare..............poi le cose sono cambiate..........e il solo fatto che con lei è tornata mia figlia, mi ha fatto sorvolorare sul fatto se io ero pronto o no....di sicuro si puo perdere una moglie e farsene una ragione,ma perdere una figlia no. e adesso che stiamo recuperando, spero che il tempo ci dia ragione,a riprovarci non si perde niente e io e lei lo rivogliamo,questo è l importante.........ciao di nuovo a tutti


Riprovateci con impegno e consapevolezza... ma anche che umanamente lo capisco, non vincolare la tua sensazione al fatto che con lei é tornata la figlia... tua moglie ha il compito di esserti compagna di vita, non un pacchetto familiare, fai in modo che lei lo capisca.
Bruja


----------



## Old inutilmente (18 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Old inutilmente (18 Febbraio 2009)

per me sono passati quattro anni, ci ho provato anche io ed è stato inutile, non ci sarà più la fiducia di prima, non si dimenticherà mai, non potrai mai perdonare veramente, mi sono illuso di riuscirci, ed ora a distanza di quattro anni posso sicuramente affermare che è impossibile cancellare. non ho avuto il coraggio di farlo prima ed oggi so che ho sbagliato.
solo un computer si può formattare e ricominciare da zero, noi non possiamo. Il bambino, non lo farà più, mi ama ancora, sono tutte giustificazione che trovi per non ammettere di non averer il coraggio di lasciarla, ma non sperare di ricominciare da zero, resterari sempre e tutta la vita a -0. So che ci riproverai anche tu, ma a meno che tu nel cervello
hai windows xp da formattare scordati di riuscirci tra un mese o tra venti anni. Un abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (18 Febbraio 2009)

inutilmente ha detto:


> *per me sono passati quattro anni*, ci ho provato anche io ed è stato inutile, non ci sarà più la fiducia di prima, non si dimenticherà mai, non potrai mai perdonare veramente, mi sono illuso di riuscirci, ed *ora a distanza di quattro anni posso sicuramente affermare che è impossibile cancellare. non ho avuto il coraggio di farlo prima ed oggi so che ho sbagliato.*
> *solo un computer si può formattare e ricominciare da zero, noi non possiamo. *Il bambino, non lo farà più, mi ama ancora, sono tutte giustificazione che trovi per non ammettere di non averer il coraggio di lasciarla, ma non sperare di ricominciare da zero, resterari sempre e tutta la vita a -0. So che ci riproverai anche tu, ma a meno che tu nel cervello
> hai windows xp da formattare scordati di riuscirci tra un mese o tra venti anni. Un abbraccio


----------

